# ماذا تعرف عن ال vibration analysis و ال condition monitoring



## محيط (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .



....
الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين يجب ان تكون المشاركة من صلب الموضوع والأبتعاد عن رسائل الشكر والاطراء . 
مشرف القسم  
لم يعد مصطلح "predective maintenance " غريبا اليوم بعد الوسائل والطرق العديدة التي استحدثت لتطبيق هذا التكنيك من أساليب الصيانة . واحد أهم طرقه بالطبع ال vibration analysis

لماذا ال Predective maintenane
1- أولا الصيانة التنبؤية تكشف عيوب مؤثرة قبل ان تصل لمرحلة ال visual detect . وبالتالي تكون الفرصة أكبر للتعامل مع المشكلة والتنبؤ بحدوثها قبل وقوعها.
2- تلافي اي توقف فجائي لخطوط الإنتاج أو الماكينات المختلفة خاصة ً ال critical machines
3- تنظيم عملية التخطيط للصيانة . وترتيب وقفات الصيانة بما يتماشى مع حالة الماكينة
4- تقييم حالة الماكينة في كل الحالات والظروف.
5- الحفاظ على الماكينة وتلافي التبعات الخطيرة للأعطال .. فأي انهيار لجزء من أجزاء الماكينة قد يؤدي لانهيار جزء أكبر . فتلافي المشكلة في بدايتها أفضل طريقة لعدم تفاقمها

...

أي المعدات هي الأكثر حاجة لل vibration analaysis ?

المعدات الدوارة بمختلف أنواعها هي الأكثر حساسية و خطورة والأكثر حاجة لتطبيق ال vibration analysis بشكل دوري منتظم على المواتير الكهربية والأجزاء الميكانيكية لمراقبة الآداء وتقييم الحالة والكفاءة

وتحليل الإهتزازات يكشف عيوب ومشاكل الماكينات المكبسية والمحركات وغيرها من التطبيقات الميكانيكية

ما العيوب التي يكتشفها ويحددها تحليل الإهتزازات ؟؟

1- misalignment
2- unbalance
3- mechanical wear
4- bearing faults
5- gear faults
6- electrical problems
7- engine problems
8- Bent shafts and soft foot
9- resonance and machine structure problems
10- installing and supporting problems

وغيرها .

كيفية قياس الاهتزازات: ..

يستخدم لقياس الاهتزازات جهاز يسمى Data collector يتفاوت في الإمكانات والقدرة على تحديد المشكلات ويتفاوت sensor القياس ايضا في دقة وسرعة القياس ويكون الجهاز في الغالب مصحوب ب software خاص به لتحليل الداتا المقاسة. علما بأن طريقة تثبيت ال sensor تختلف حسب التطبيق المراد قياسه

تقنيات القياس:

الاهتزاز يحدث نتيجة excitation معينة . تؤدي لرد فعل معين يترتب عليه تحديد طريقة القياس .
وهناك 3 طرق رئيسية لقياس الاهتزازات
1- displacement
2- velocity
3- acceleration

وفي معظم الأحيان . sensor القياس يكون مجهز للقياس بأكثر من طريقة عن طريق التكامل فتكون هناك مرونة للقياس بنفس آداة القياس بأكثر من طريقة لأكثر من تطبيق.
.....

تحليل الإهتزازات يعتمد على معرفة كل تردد وكل إثارة موجودة بالداتا المقاسة . وهي تنقسم في ذلك لعدة أنواع

1- spectrum








ال spectrum

هو علاقة ما بين التردد على المحور الأفقي . بال Hz
وال amplitude على المحور الأفقي وتتوقف وحدته على القيمة المقاسة .
mm
mm/s
g

وكل peak في ال spectrum لها مدلول ومعنى يجب الانتباه له . وأخذ قرار وفقه

.................

ال time wave form








هو علاقة ما بين الزمن بال seconds على المحول الأفقي

وال amlitude وفق القيمة المقاسة على المحور الرئسي

وهو احد أهم أدوات التحليل أيضا خاصة ً عند تحليل آداء التروس أو نواقل الحركة.

....

ويقاس اهتزاز الجسم في اتجاهات الفراغ الثلاثة .
horizontal
vertical
axial

بحيث يكون الاتجاه الأفقي هو الإتجاه العمودي على ال rotating shaft والموازي لسطح الأرض.
والإتجاه الرأسي هو الاتجاه العمودي على سطح الأرض
أما الاتجاه ال axial فهو موازي لل rotating shaft وفي نفس اتجاهه.
..

وتكمن أهمية القياس في عدة محاور وفي اتجاهات الفراغ المختلفة في ان الأخطاء الظاهرة بعدها يكون تأثيره أكبر في 
ال radial directions
مثل ال unbalance
و bent shaft

وبعضها يكون تأثيره أكبر في الإتجاه ال axial 
مثل ال Misalignment



وهذه مقدمة بسيطة عن ال vibration analysis أسأل الله ان يكون فيها النفع .

ومن لديه سؤال معين في هذا المجال فليطرحه لعلنا نتشارك في فهمه وتوضيحه

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة وقيمة وارجو الاستمرار

حبيت اضيف ملخص اخر هنا ..
ان الاهتزاز هو حركة motion تذبذبية وهذه الحركة على انواع اذكر منها:
harmonic: تعيد نفسها خلال فترات زمنية معينة وهي من periodic
transient: تعيد نفسها خلال فترات زمنية عشوائية
اي جهاز اهتزاز vibration measurementسوف يولف على هذة الحركات.

,وان انظمة الاهتزاز vibration systems تقسم حسب وجود القوة او عدم وجودها الى free or forced vibration ولكل منهما تحليله الخاص وحسب درجة الحرية.
وان الية عمل vibration measurement كا Data collector مع sensor كما ذكرت او wireless بواسطة اشعة والتكوين الداخلي لهذة الاجهزة ياتي من مفاهيم ftm or fft وارتباطها بنوع ومعادلة الحركة والنظام الاهتزازي. تقسم عمل هذا الجهاز الى ثلاث قياسات كما ذكرت انت:
- displacement
2- velocity
3- acceleration
وذلك حسب حجم الاهتزاز فاذا كان كبير غالبا يتم حساب acceleration ثم المقارنة مع كراس الامان لهذة المنظومة الميكانيكية المهتزة.
for more information
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_vibration​


----------



## د.محبس (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ محيط هل بمكن ان تصور ونعرض لى هنا جهاز القياس الذي عندك لكي نتناقش حوله


----------



## محيط (27 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس;1374553 قال:


> معلومات مفيدة وقيمة وارجو الاستمرار
> 
> حبيت اضيف ملخص اخر هنا ..
> ان الاهتزاز هو حركة motion تذبذبية وهذه الحركة على انواع اذكر منها:
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا على الإضافة القيمة

ولكل جسم أو مادة خاصية تسمى الإهتزاز الحر " natural frequency"

وهي تعتمد في الأساس على mass & stiffness

حيث يساوي الاهتزاز الحر الجذر التربيعي ل

k/m

k= stiffness
m = mass
...

أما ال forced vibration . فهو الاهتزاز تحت تأثير قوة ما ( الدوران أو غيره)

وعلى المصمم أن يراعي ألا يتوافق تردد الاهتزاز الحر للجسم مع أي تردد للاهتزاز تحت تأثير القوة حتى لا يحدث ما يسمى بال 

Resonance 

مما يعرض الماكينة أو المعدة لأخطار الإنهيار والكسر والشروخ.


----------



## محيط (27 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> الاخ محيط هل بمكن ان تصور ونعرض لى هنا جهاز القياس الذي عندك لكي نتناقش حوله


 
استخدم جهازDLI -DCA-50








وهذا رابط يتحوي على المواصفات العامة للجهاز


http://library.abb.com/global/scot/...8c5c1257408002af268/$File/dca 50 cutsheet.pdf

أيضا أستخدم جهاز

DLI-DCA-31B






وهو أكثر مرونة وأسهل في الاستخدام 
......

وهذا رابط يحتوي على ال sensors المختلفة الخاصة بالقياس .. والمُثبتات المختلفة التي تتفاوت حسب التطبيق

https://ctconline.com/__vibration_analysis_hardware_product_line.aspx


----------



## د.محبس (28 نوفمبر 2009)

أ.محيط 
عيد سعيد 
سوف استمر معك في طرح قياس ومشاكل الاهتزاز عن قريب
شكرا لك


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

عزيزى الاستاذ محيط جزاك الله كل خير 
عفوا اريد منك بعض الامثلة لل spectrum وكيفية عمل analysis وخاصة ال bearings failures حيث اننى عندى جهاز - skf microlog gx series


----------



## محيط (30 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> أ.محيط
> عيد سعيد
> سوف استمر معك في طرح قياس ومشاكل الاهتزاز عن قريب
> شكرا لك


 شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله خيرا . وبانتظار مداخلاتك وإضافتك للموضوع




hhhkhalil قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محيط (30 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد صديق زايد;1378328 قال:


> عزيزى الاستاذ محيط جزاك الله كل خير
> عفوا اريد منك بعض الامثلة لل spectrum وكيفية عمل analysis وخاصة ال bearings failures حيث اننى عندى جهاز - skf microlog gx series


 
بارك الله فيك . 

بالنسبة لل analysis . فال bearing من أهم التطبيقات والأسس لقياس ال vibration 

ويختلف ال bearing حسب نوعه

فال roller element
أي ال bearing التي تحتوي على elements دوارة . ان كانت كروية او اسطوانية او غير ذلك.

فأول ذي بدأ يجب معرفة خواص ال bearing
balls No.
pitch diameter
inner race diameter
outer race diameter

وعيوب ال bearing عديدة

أشهرها وأهمها
FTF >> fundemental train freq.
BSf>> Ball S, F
BPFO >>>>Outer race
BPFI>>>> inner race

والعيب الأول خاص بالشبكة cage .. وهو الأخطر
والثاني خاص بالعناصر الدوارة
والثالث بالإطار الخارجي
والرابع بالإطار الداخلي

وبمجرد معرف رقم ال bearing وسرعة الدوران . يستطيع البرنامج المصاحب لجهاز القياس تحديد ترددات العيوب الأربعة تلقائيا لغحص وجودها من عدمه وقيمتها ومدى تأثيرها.

وان لم تكن هناك أمكانية فهناك برامج متخصصة لحسابها

أو حسابها من خلال المعادلة الخاصة بكل عيب من الأربعة .

أما ال journal bearing .. فتنحصر عيوبه في التآكر والنحر وقصور دائرة التزييت والإتزان . ولا تنطبق عليه العيوب الأربعة السابقة.

....
ولأني على سفر بعد عدة ساعت بإذن الله في زيارة عمل لمدة 5 أيام . فقد اتأخر قليلا في تجهيز نماذج ل spectrums .. 
وبمشيئة الله سأطرح أمثلة موضحة في اقرب فرصة 

وفقك الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس محيط 

موضوع مميز تستحق التقييم عليه ..
وجهد يستحق الإشادة به ..

لك تقديري.وفقك الله.


ولكن ارجو توضيح العلاقة لهذه الحدود ( كمية ومتجهة ) 
1- displacement
2- velocity
3- acceleration​ 




> تقنيات القياس:
> 
> الاهتزاز يحدث نتيجة excitation معينة . تؤدي لرد فعل معين يترتب عليه تحديد طريقة القياس .
> وهناك 3 طرق رئيسية لقياس الاهتزازات
> ...


----------



## محيط (30 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل;1380033 قال:


> الأخ المهندس محيط ​
> 
> 
> موضوع مميز تستحق التقييم عليه ..
> ...


 
تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور محمد.

الاهتزاز الناتج عن القوة المسببة له عبارة عن حركة . وهذه الحركة قد تُقاس بأي من الطرق السابقة ويتوقف ذلك على الترددات المتوقعة للماكينة على مختلف الأجزاء

مثلا التردد الناتج عن سرعة الدوران . هو سرعة دوران الماكينة بال rpm مقسوما على 60

rpm/60
أو
CPM/60

يكون الناتج CPS .. أي لفة لكل ثانية وهو يعادل ال Hz

ولكل تطبيق طريقة لحساب اقصى تردد محتمل .

فمثلا ال rotating shaft

10 X سرعة الدوران
..........
ال gearbox
3 X سرعة الدوران X عدد الأسنان

وهكذا
....

وبعد معرفة أقصى تردد محتمل للماكينة

فالترددات أقل من 20 Hz تقاس بال displacement
والترددات من 20 - 1000 Hz تقاس بال velocity
أما الترددات الأعلى من 1000 هرتز فتقاس بال acceleration
...

وحدة ال

displacement >>> mm or inch

velocity inch /s or mm /s

acceleration mm/s^2 = g

>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## د.محبس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ا.محيط واسمح لي فقد ارفقت هنا ملف يوضح كيف حساب الاهتزاز بصورة مبسطة 








*س :هل بامكانك ان تكلمني عن كيفية تعاملك مع whirling action في السرعة الواطئى...مثلاً اذا كان عندي محور rotor مثبت بواسطة sleeve bearings وبحمل متوسط والسرعه العظمى له 9000rpm فما هو وضع *whirling عند سرعة مثلاً 1500rpm هل هو خطير او غير ذالك*


----------



## محيط (22 يناير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> شكرا لك ا.محيط واسمح لي فقد ارفقت هنا ملف يوضح كيف حساب الاهتزاز بصورة مبسطة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا

وأعتذر عن التأخير في الرد

بالنسبة لل OIL WIRL فأسبابه تنحصر في.






1- وجود غاز او هواء مختلط بمادة التزييت . ويرجع لتسرب في "MECHANICAL SEAL " أو غيره

2- وجود تسرب لضغط مرتفع لضغط أقل منه 

3- تغير خواص مادة التزييت من ضغط أو حرارة أو خواص كيميائية

4- النحر أو التأكر في ال BEARING 
...

أما تأثيره فهو يمثل خطورة شديدة على العناصر الدوارة وفقا لمقدار الاهتزاز الذي يسببه .


----------



## Abdurauf (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم المناقشة حول موضوع vibration absorber
وهو مو ضوع بالغ الاهمية حيث تستخدم هده التقنية لعزل الاهتزازات بواسطة اضافة كتلة و نابظ او بندول و هنالك العديد من الافكار التي يمكن استخدامها و دلك لامتصاص و تقليل الاهتزازات
و يرجع الغرض الاساسي لاضافة كتلة و نابض الى تقليل الاهتزاز في الكتلة الاصلية الى اقل قيمة ممكنة و نقل تلك الاهتزازات الغير مرغوبة الى الكتلة المضافة
يمكن استخدام هده التقنية في الجسور المعلقة او عند نقل مواد خطيرة لايجب ان تهتز او في حالة نقل الصواريخ الكبيرة على المدرعات, عندها يمكن استخدام هدة التقنية
ارجو قبول مشاركتي المتواضعة


----------



## عمراياد (3 أبريل 2010)

http://indjst.org/archive/vol.2.issue.9-10/sep09hariharan-8.pdf


----------



## xxxali (20 أغسطس 2010)

لوارسلت لك spectrum لاحد المعدات الدوارة ممكن تساعدني في معرفة المشكلو


----------



## The friend (21 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع رائع ولكن عندي استفسار في اي نوع من المنشآت يتم تطبيق الصيانه التنبئية بفاعليه ما حجم هذه المنشأه علما بأني عملت في السعوديه وفي اليمن في ثلاث شركات مختلفه بالنوع والحجم ولم اجد اي اثر للصيانة التنبئية *


----------



## محيط (30 أغسطس 2010)

the friend قال:


> *موضوع رائع ولكن عندي استفسار في اي نوع من المنشآت يتم تطبيق الصيانه التنبئية بفاعليه ما حجم هذه المنشأه علما بأني عملت في السعوديه وفي اليمن في ثلاث شركات مختلفه بالنوع والحجم ولم اجد اي اثر للصيانة التنبئية *



جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز .

ما من منشأة كبيرة إلا وتستخدم الصيانة التنبؤية دون أدنى شك

ولو أردت اسماء اعطيك بإذن الله . في مصر و دول الخليج والشرق الأوسط وشمال افريقيا 

الصناعات الثقيلة " الصناعات المعدنية "
صناعة الأسمنت
البتروكيماويات
صناعة الورق
الأسمدة
النفط والغاز

وغيرها الكثير .


----------



## محيط (30 أغسطس 2010)

xxxali قال:


> لوارسلت لك spectrum لاحد المعدات الدوارة ممكن تساعدني في معرفة المشكلو



أخي العزيز . تحليل ال spectrum له متطلبات وأصول

فيجب عليك ان تكون اتبعت اسلوبا سليما لأخذ هذا ال spectrum باستخدام وحدة قياس مناسبة وspan أو مدى مناسب للقياس يظهر كافة ترددات المعدة .
ثم عليك ان تجهز البيانات التالية
1- تركيب المعدة

على سبيل المثال
مضخة : تتكون من موتور + coupling+ صندوق تروس + المضخة
..
2- سرعة المعدة .أو السرعات المختلفة في حال وجود مغير سرعات
3- نوع ال bearing هل هو roller أم journal
4- رقم ال bearing في حالة ال roller
5- عدد مراحل وأسنان صندوق التروس
6- عدد ريش او vanes الجسم الدوار . أيا كان نوعه

هذه المعلومات أساسية لعمل تحليل دقيق وسليم لأي معدة

وبانتظار ال spectrum الخاص بك لتحليله . حتى في حالة عدم وجود البيانات الموجودة مكتملة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## The friend (31 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لك على التوضيح*



محيط قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز .
> 
> ما من منشأة كبيرة إلا وتستخدم الصيانة التنبؤية دون أدنى شك
> 
> ...


شكرا لك على التوضيح
والسؤال الان الصيانه التنبؤية على عاتق من تقع (فريق ال pm ) او فريق الصيانه العاديه هناك ايضا فريق ( rcm ) بحسب علمى ان شركات النفط لديها فريق مستقل ار سي ام ونضريا مسؤلية تحليل هذه البيانات تقع على عاتقهم


----------



## aboumaheer (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي المهندس محيط والاخوه الاعضاء والمشاركين 
عندي سؤال وطلب جدا بسيط . وهو هل يوجد برنامج او موقع لكيفية حساب عيوب الBearing بمجرد وضع سرعة الدوران وعدد الBoll والقطر الداخلي والخارجي فيقوم البرنامج بالحساب والتحليل .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم .
لا يوجد برنامج بل يوجد اجهرة تستخدم لبيان عيوب او حالة الركيزة .
تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## aboumaheer (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي البغدادي 
بس لوتكرمت ممكن تعطيني بعض اسماء الاجهزه وايهما الافضل والاحدث بحيث يعطي كل مايخص المحامل 
بالتفصيل ومامدى الساعات التشغيليه المبتبقيه للمحمل


----------



## محيط (26 نوفمبر 2010)

The friend قال:


> شكرا لك على التوضيح
> والسؤال الان الصيانه التنبؤية على عاتق من تقع (فريق ال pm ) او فريق الصيانه العاديه هناك ايضا فريق ( rcm ) بحسب علمى ان شركات النفط لديها فريق مستقل ار سي ام ونضريا مسؤلية تحليل هذه البيانات تقع على عاتقهم


 

على حسب تخطيط العمل 

ففي بعض الشركات فريق ال rcm هو المسئول

والبعض الآخر هناك ما يعرف بال cm أو فريق ال condition monitoring

وفي بعض المؤسسات الكل يتبع الإدارة العامة للصيانة


----------



## محيط (26 نوفمبر 2010)

aboumaheer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي المهندس محيط والاخوه الاعضاء والمشاركين
> عندي سؤال وطلب جدا بسيط . وهو هل يوجد برنامج او موقع لكيفية حساب عيوب الBearing بمجرد وضع سرعة الدوران وعدد الBoll والقطر الداخلي والخارجي فيقوم البرنامج بالحساب والتحليل .


 
طبعا موجودة مثل هذه البرامج 

وغير مطلوب منك أن تحدد أي معلومات . كل المطلوب غالبا إدخال رقم ال bearing وسرعة الدوران . والبرنامج سيقوم بحساب كل شيء
...

لكن لكي يقوم البرنامج بتقييم حالة ال bearing الخاص بك يجب ان تستخدم جهاز قادر على قياس الاهتزازات واعطاء spectrum و demodulation ويسمى في بعض الأحيان Spike energy - peak vew
>>

وأوصيك بنوعين من الأجهزة هما الأعلى جود وكفاءة 

1- DLI

جهاز أميركي متعدد الأغراض له وكلاء في كل الدول العربية . multi channels و السوفت وير المصاحب أكثر من رائع
Expert Alert

وهذا هو موقع الشركة
http://www.dliengineering.com/

يمكنك ان تبحث عن الوكيل الملائم والأقرب لك . أو مراسلة الشركة مباشرة


2- CSI
وهو جهاز ممتاز عالي الآداء ومنتشر وله أيضا وكلاء في الدول العربية


----------



## محيط (7 يناير 2011)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اخي الكريم .
> لا يوجد برنامج بل يوجد اجهرة تستخدم لبيان عيوب او حالة الركيزة .
> تقبل تحياتي .
> 
> البغدادي


 


aboumaheer قال:


> شكرا اخي البغدادي
> بس لوتكرمت ممكن تعطيني بعض اسماء الاجهزه وايهما الافضل والاحدث بحيث يعطي كل مايخص المحامل
> بالتفصيل ومامدى الساعات التشغيليه المبتبقيه للمحمل


 
جزاكم الله خيرا

وجود برنامج مصاحب لأجهزة القياس مفيد في حساب الترددات بل وفي بعض الأنواع يقوم بعمل التحليل وإخراج التقارير مباشرة ً بالمشاكل الفنية الموجودة في المعدة

أما الأجهزة فهي تتنوع في الجودة والسعر

فهناك
DLI
CSI
SKF
Comtest

وغيرها من الأجهزة 

واذا أردت المواصفات الفنية التي تستطيع بها المقارنة بين الأجهزة . فأسأل أجبك بإذن الله 

عن المعايير التي تأخذها في الحسبان وطريقة اختيار جهاز قياس وتحليل الإهتزازات
....

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يناير 2011)

محيط قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> وجود برنامج مصاحب لأجهزة القياس مفيد في حساب الترددات بل وفي بعض الأنواع يقوم بعمل التحليل وإخراج التقارير مباشرة ً بالمشاكل الفنية الموجودة في المعدة
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا على ردودك المتواصلة على الأسئلة .

بالنسبة لأختيار جهاز قياس وتحليل الأهتزازات .

لدي توربين يدور 500 الف rpm ماهو الجهاز المناسب لقياس وتحليل اهتزازه .

مع الشكر مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## محيط (10 يناير 2011)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على ردودك المتواصلة على الأسئلة .
> 
> بالنسبة لأختيار جهاز قياس وتحليل الأهتزازات .
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل

بالنسبة لأجهزة القياس وتوصيفها فبادئ ذي بدأ يجب معرفة التالي

1- No. of channel
2- frequency span range
3- measurement techniques
4- tools, mounting, sensors
5- analysis required
6- software
...

1- أما ال channels

فهي خاصة بال signal التي يستطيع الجهاز ان يقرأها في نفس الوقت . وهو مفيد في القياس متعدد المحاور multi-axial . أو trial axial . حيث تستطيع القياس في الاتجهات الثلاثة في نفس الوقت ب sensor واحد فقط . والجهاز متعدد القنوات "channels" قادر على نقل أكثر من إشارة في نفس الوقت ويسهل استخدامه في القياسات الخاصة والمتقدمة مثل ال orbit - phase وغيره 

المتاح في سوق اجهزة الاهتزازات
single channel
two channels
four channels
multi channels
والأخير غير متوافر بكثرة . لكنه متاح عند الطلب . ولا يحتاجه إلا المتخصصون والاستشاريون في مجال الإهتزازات . والجهاز رباعي القنوات 4 channels كافي تماما في عمليات القياس والصيانة المختلفة

.....

2- النقطة الثانية والأهم ال frequency span
أو مدى الترددات المتوقعة والتي من المفترض أن يقيسها الجهاز .. فإن فرضنا ان التوربين سرعته خمسمائة ألف لفة في الدقيقة وهي سرعة عالية للغاية وغير منتشرة بشكل كبير .. فإنك تحتاج لجهاز يستطيع تحديد العيوب في هذا المدى .

ولنقل أن سرعة الدوران 500000 rpm

يجب أن يتم تحويلها أولا لل Hz .

بالقسمة على 60

لأن ال Hz . هو cycle/second

يكون الناتج 8333.3 هرتز

والأفضل أن تشتري جهاز يقيس 100 كيلو هرتز . لكنه غير متوافر بسهولة في الأسواق سواء التصنيع الأميركي أو الأوروبي او حتى الأسيوي . موجود ولكن في انواع قليلة من الأجهزة 

فيمكنك شراء أعلى مدى متاح وهو في حدود 40- 50 كيلو هرتز وسوف يقوم بآداء المهمة المطلوبة .

3- measure

نوع القياس المراد .... في مثل هذه الحالة بالتأكيد ستلجأ للقياس بوحدات العجلة g نظرا للتردادات العالية. ومعظم الأجهزة الموجودة تقيس بكل طرق القياس . ولكن يجب التدقيق في هذا الأمر


4- أدوات التثبيت وحساسات القياس mounting

في العادة ستستخدم accelerometer . والماجنيت " مغناطيس" سيؤدي المهمة ولكنه لن يكون الأفضل إذ يفضل استخدام "Stud" وهي احدى طرق التثبيت للسرعات العالية . وتعطي قراءات أدق ومتاحة ومتوافرة بسهولة

أيضا إذا كان هناك غرفة تحكم للمعدة . وProximity مثبت Online عليها أو أي نوع من انواع المراقبة . وأردت ان تأخذ الإشارة من الكنترول رووم .. مثل بنتلي نيفادا وسيمينز وسولار وغيرها . فيجب ان يكون الجهاز قادر على التقاط الإشارة من وحدة التحكم

وعليك في هذه الحالة أن تطلب الكابلات الخاصة التي سيتم توصيلها إلى وحدة الكنترول لأخذ الإشارة ..

وهذه الطريقة ممتازة في حال توافر غرفة تحكم
...

5 - نوع التحليل المطلوب ! analysis

بعض الأجهزة البسيطة معدة فقط لقراءة قيمة الاهتزازات دون تحليل . والمتقدم يقوم بإعطاء بيانات للتحليل . أما الأكثر تقدما فيقوم بعمل تحليل ذاتي للقياسات وإعطاء نتيجة وتقرير يشمل إظهار المشكلات ومدى خطورتها والإجراءات الوقائية المقترحة

تتفاوت أسعار الأجهزة والسوفت وير المصاحب بالطبع .

فالأقل سعرا هو جهاز قياس قيمة الاهتزازات

ويأتي بعده الجهاز الذي يعطي بيانات كاملة تمكن من التحليل البشري ." وهو ما افضله واستخدمه" .. مع أخذ النوع الأخير .. التحليل الذاتي" الأغلى" في الاعتبار لانه ربما يلفت الانتباه لشيء لم ينتبه له المحلل

وبالطبع إمكانية التحليل على الجهاز نفسه وفي ال field بعد القياس مباشرة دون الرجوع للكمبيوتر ونوع العرض ونوع الشاشة والألوان وخلافه . عامل فارق في السعر

6- software

الربنامج المساعد يتفاوت تفاوتا كبيرا في السعر والاستخدام

فالأسهل استخداما والأكثر صلاحيات وإمكانات أغلى بالتأكيد . وقد استخدمت معظم البرامج المتاحة وأفضلها على الاطلاق هو الذي يسهل استخدامه من على الجهاز نفسه ومن على الكمبيوتر إذا أردت . ويعطيك نفس النتائج مع إمكانية ال Interface بين الجهاز والكمبيوتر بسهولة

ونفس السوفت وير موجود على جهاز يعمل بالكامل كأنه لابتوب محمول لا يحتاج إلى كمبيوتر أو أي وسيط خارجي وتستطيع ان تتعامل معه تماما على انه لاب توب بكل التطبيقات والإمكانات
....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يناير 2011)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير على ما تفضلت به من معلومات في غاية الأهمية في هذا المجال .

سؤال اخير هل بأمكاننا ان نستغني عن هذه الأجهزة المكلفة والغالية الثمن والأستعانة ب VibroMeter يمكن 

حمله واستخدامه لفحص اولي او ابتدائي مثلا كتشخيص لحالة زوج الركائر المثبتة في التوربين .

ماهو الجهاز الذي تقترحه لهذا الغرض ؟

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## ahhamdy (10 يناير 2011)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> جزيل الشكر والتقدير على ما تفضلت به من معلومات في غاية الأهمية في هذا المجال .
> 
> سؤال اخير هل بأمكاننا ان نستغني عن هذه الأجهزة المكلفة والغالية الثمن والأستعانة ب VibroMeter يمكن
> 
> ...


في الحقيقة أول مرة أكون في منتدى عربي وأجد التفاعل البناء من الجميع وبإضافة معلومة من هنا وأخرى من هناك يكتمل الموضوع وتصبح عمليه التصفح لها معنى. وبمراجعة الموضوعات الأخرى حتى في نفس المنتدى سنجد ان كل الصفحات عبارة عن "شكرا وموفق وموفور الشكر ..الخ" أو ان يتم حجب المرفقات لحين الرد وغالبا يكون الرد بشكرا فقط ، وهذا طبعا ضياع للوقت في تصفح صفحات ليس لها داعي ، والآن وبالعودة للموضوع الأصلي أقول للاخ بغداي

أن الموضوع يندرج تحت know how? ولآنهم يعرفونها فلهم الحق في فرض اسعار عالية لأجهزة بسيطة جدا.
يعني الموضوع سهل وبسيط لو تعرف اساسياته، ويمكنك ان تقوم بعمل هذا النظام من الألف الى الياء (اذا كانت لديك الرغبة) وتصبح لديك مكتبة ضخمة من النتائج ، وان شاء الله سأضيف مقالة هامة جدا كبداية لكيفية عمل نظام Data Acquisition System وهذه سيفيد مهندسي ميكانيكا في الأساس لعدم توفر المعلومات الأساسية عن اعداد هذه النظام لديهم. وسأرسل برنامج صغير لتوضيح العلاقة بين النطاق الزمني Time domain والنطاق الترددي Frequency Domain , ودالة FFT fast fourier transformation 
المستخدمة في تحويل النظاق الزمني الى النطاق الترددي ويمكنك من خلال البرنامج اضافة شوشرة Noise على الأشارة الأساسية لترى الفرق. 

وكنت عامل برنامج اخرى لعمل فلتر رقمي على الأشارة 
Low pass Filter
,High Pass filter 
والحماس للموضوع هو الذي سيدفعني للبحث عنه في مكتبتي وارفاقه حتى يتسنى للجميع الأستفادة منه ولجميع المشاركين بإيجابية خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ahhamdy (10 يناير 2011)

الأخوة الأفاضل المقالة المرفقة تحتاج قراءة متأنية ودقيقة يعني متقولش دي صعبة ومش هعرف ومش فاهم الخ .إن شاء الله سأتابع معكم الموضوع للرد على أي أسئلة متعلقة بموضوع المقالة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يناير 2011)

ahhamdy قال:


> في الحقيقة أول مرة أكون في منتدى عربي وأجد التفاعل البناء من الجميع وبإضافة معلومة من هنا وأخرى من هناك يكتمل الموضوع وتصبح عمليه التصفح لها معنى. وبمراجعة الموضوعات الأخرى حتى في نفس المنتدى سنجد ان كل الصفحات عبارة عن "شكرا وموفق وموفور الشكر ..الخ" أو ان يتم حجب المرفقات لحين الرد وغالبا يكون الرد بشكرا فقط ، وهذا طبعا ضياع للوقت في تصفح صفحات ليس لها داعي ، والآن وبالعودة للموضوع الأصلي أقول للاخ بغداي
> 
> أن الموضوع يندرج تحت know how? ولآنهم يعرفونها فلهم الحق في فرض اسعار عالية لأجهزة بسيطة جدا.
> يعني الموضوع سهل وبسيط لو تعرف اساسياته، ويمكنك ان تقوم بعمل هذا النظام من الألف الى الياء (اذا كانت لديك الرغبة) وتصبح لديك مكتبة ضخمة من النتائج ، وان شاء الله سأضيف مقالة هامة جدا كبداية لكيفية عمل نظام data acquisition system وهذه سيفيد مهندسي ميكانيكا في الأساس لعدم توفر المعلومات الأساسية عن اعداد هذه النظام لديهم. وسأرسل برنامج صغير لتوضيح العلاقة بين النطاق الزمني time domain والنطاق الترددي frequency domain , ودالة fft fast fourier transformation
> ...



تحية طيبة .

لقد شدني على ما طرحته من معلومات رائعة حول الموضوع خاصتا انه موضوع مميز وخاص وافتقار

مكتباتنا الالكترونية العربية الى هذا النوع من المعلومات .

وسوف اكون اول من يتابع ما تطرحه من معلومات في هذا المجال .

تسلم على اضافتك وان شاء الله خير وبركة .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## ahhamdy (11 يناير 2011)

تجربة ارسال صورة للمنتدى



للأسف لم تظهر الصورة وارجو المساعدة في كيفية رفع الصورة


----------



## ahhamdy (13 يناير 2011)

مرفق البرنامج الذي وعدتكم به ومعه صورة توضح كيفية تشغيله طبعا البرنامج ليس به تفاصيل لآني استخدمه بنفسي ويجب ان تقوم بفك الملف المضغوط اولا ثم تنسخه الى اي فلاش خارجي مباشرة وليس بداخل فولدر يعني مثلا لو عند فلاش اسمه E:
فيجب ان ترى كل الملفات على ال E:\ مباشرة ثم قم بتشغل ملف setup.exe
وانا موجود لو حد عنده سؤال


----------



## محمد مصطفى قرطلو (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن أود أن اسأل سؤالا,
To make vibration analysis for a shaft,where is a vibration sensor to be placed?


----------



## ahhamdy (17 يناير 2011)

QUOTE=محمد مصطفى قرطلو;2026207]جزاك الله خيرا ولكن أود أن اسأل سؤالا,
To make vibration analysis for a shaft,where is a vibration sensor to be placed?[/QUOTE]

نستخدم نوع اسمه noncontcat sensors أي لا يلامسا العمود 
ويتم تركيب اثنين من الحساسات بينهما 90 درجة في الغالب وبدوران العمود يقترب من واحد ويبتعد عن الثاني راسما ما يسمى ب المدار orbit
وفكرة عمل هذه الحساسات فكرة كهرومغناطيسية
والملف المرفق يوضح الأجابة بصورة أفضل


----------



## ahhamdy (17 يناير 2011)

طبعا أحب أن ضيف ان Predictive Maintenance تكون مجدية في الآلات الدائمة التشغيل او مايقال عنها 24/7 مثل صناعة الأسمدة وتطبيقها على التوربينات والضواغط الضخمة.
وفي الحقيقة كنت عامل نظام للصيانة التوقعية من سنة 1990 في مصنع سماد طلخا وفيه افكار رائعة جدا لتقليل مستويات المخزون من قطع الغيار وتقليل فترات التوقف وربطه بقاعدة بيانات للاجزاء المطلوبة للصيانة حتى نضمن انه عند التوقف يتم تغيير كل الأجزاء المرشحة من النظام . والميزة التي قدمها النظام انه تم تحويل النظام اليدوي في تسجيل قراءات التشغيل الى نظام آلي (معتمدا على الفكرة المشروحة في المقال الذي ارفقته في مشاركتي القبل السابقة) مما حل الكثير من المشاكل وخصوصا عند تشغيل النظام من البارد (أي بعد التوقف لفترات طويلة) أو في حالة حدوث تريب TRIP اي توقف للماكينة نتيجة حدوث خطأ ما (زيادة مستوى الاهتزازات على احد الكراسي) .


----------



## ahhamdy (25 يناير 2011)

مش عارف ايه اللي حصل الناس اختفت خالص من الموضوع عموما مرفق كتاب مهم جدا في موضوع 
predicative_maintanance_of_pumps_using_condition_monitoring
http://rapidshare.com/files/4444569...ition_monitoring_elsevier_2004_1856174085.pdf


----------



## ammar216 (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي محيط علي هذه المعلومات
اريد ان اعرف الطرق الرياضية المستخدمه في حساب الإهتزازات الميكانيكية


----------



## ahhamdy (27 يناير 2011)

ammar216 قال:


> شكرا اخي محيط علي هذه المعلومات
> اريد ان اعرف الطرق الرياضية المستخدمه في حساب الإهتزازات الميكانيكية


 
السؤال غير مفهوم لكن من الأفضل ان تتابع الموضوع من أول مشاركة للاخ محيط صاحب الموضوع


----------



## فاطمة عبدالله عيسى (27 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أريد إضافة شئ مهم لابد من وجود كتالوج الماكينه الذى يحتوى على بصمة الماكينه لمعرفة التردد المسموح به


----------



## ahhamdy (28 يناير 2011)

فاطمة عبدالله عيسى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا أريد إضافة شئ مهم لابد من وجود كتالوج الماكينه الذى يحتوى على بصمة الماكينه لمعرفة التردد المسموح به


 
هذا الموضوع (تحليل الأهتزازات) لا يتم إدراجه في كتالوج الماكينات ولكن يجب على المهندس القيام به لمعرفة الموقف فيما بعد لو حدثت مشاكل. وأنا أفترض انه قام بتسجيل شكل بصمة الماكينة وهي جديدة باستخدام جهاز تحليل الأهتزازات أو استخدام التقنية التي شرحتها في المقالة المنشورة (قبل 8 مشاركات تقريبا من هذه المشاركة). 
ويمكن عمل بصمة الماكينة عند ظروف تشغيل مختلفة للاطمنان على تطابق البصمة ويتم الأحتفاظ بها في مكان معروف ، وعند حدوث مشكلة يتم أخذ البصمة الجديدة وتسجيل سبب المشكلة وبمرور الوقت سيتم بناء نظام خبرة للتعامل مع المشاكل المتعلقة بتلك الماكينة.
وأحب أن أضيف أن ما يتم إدراجه في الكتالوج هو حدود الأهتزازات المسموح بها (أي مستوى الأهتزازات الذي يجب أن تتوقف الماكينه عند الوصول اليه) (هذا بافتراض وجود نظام انذار لمستوى الأهتزاز على الماكينة) وليس التردد المسموح به؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يناير 2011)

تحية طيبة .
هذا الموضوع تم اقتباسه من موضوع طرق الاتزان الديناميكى والاستاتيكى.

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahhamdy مشاهدة المشاركة
الملف المرفق هيشرح الموضوع من الناحية التطبيقية ويمكن تلخيص الموضوع كالتالي
1- الأتزان الاستاتيكي
عند دوران العجلة (وهي معلقة على محور دورانها) الغير متزنة (بها وزن زائد في اي مكان) ستجد ان الوزن الزائد سيجعل العجلة تقف على نفس الأتجاه بحيث يكون الوزن الزائد لأسفل. وفي هذه الحالة ستكون العجلة غير متزنة استاتيكيا. وعند عمل اتزان لهذه العجلة ستجد انه كلم درات العجلة وتوقفت فإنها لن تتوقف على زاوية معينة.

2- وجود وزان زائد في اي مكان على محيط يتسبب في حدوث اهتزازات للعجلة اثناء الدوران وفي هذه الحالة تكون العجلة غير متزنة ديناميكيا بسبب قوة الطرد المركزية التي يسببها الوزن الزائد

مثال تطبيقي على جهاز ترصيص عجل السيارات:
يتم تحديد الوزن الزائد على العجلة ويتم وضع وزن مكافئ له في الوزن وفي عكس الأتجاه لايجاد قوة طرد مركزية معاكسة للقوة المسببة للاهتزازات


جزيل الشكر والتقدير على تعاونك وعلى الملف الملحق .

لكن لدي سؤال حول الموضوع .

لكل جهاز اتزان ديناميكي له ميزة محددة بعدد الدورات بالدقيقة او محدد بمدى سرعة الدوران بغض

النظر عن الوزن المقرر .

فمثلا هناك جهاز اتزان مدى سرعة الجسم المراد اجراء اتزانه من200 - 2800 rpm واخر من 250-12000 rpm وهكذا الى اخره من عدد الدورات .

ماهو الفرق في المواصفات لكل منهما ؟

مع الشكر مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## ميثم الموسوي (2 فبراير 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في طرح هكذا مواظيع قيمة ووفقكم الله ولكن لدي سؤال ماهي اسباب الاهتزاز لمعدة توربينية سرعتها 3000 د واجريت عليها موازنة دقيقة في اتم صورة هل السبب في الموازنة ام في المعدة واجزائها


----------



## ahhamdy (2 فبراير 2011)

سؤال جيد جدا ويحتاج لشرح مطول بعض الشيء وسأحاول بإذن الله أن أجيب عليه لكن هناك بعض الضيق في الوقت نظرا للأحداث الجارية حاليا في مصر


----------



## ahhamdy (5 فبراير 2011)

ميثم الموسوي قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في طرح هكذا مواظيع قيمة ووفقكم الله ولكن لدي سؤال ماهي اسباب الاهتزاز لمعدة توربينية سرعتها 3000 د واجريت عليها موازنة دقيقة في اتم صورة هل السبب في الموازنة ام في المعدة واجزائها


 
مرفق كل الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى وجود اهتزازات ، وطبعا هذا الشرح عام لجميع الماكينات الدوارة لأن الماكينات الترددية لها وضع اخر (مثل محركات الأحتراق الداخلي الترددية لآن هناك محرك فانكل وهو دوار) والضواغط والمضخات الترددية أيضا . ,اتمنى أن يستفيد منها الجميع 

وأحب أن أضيف الأتي:
في بعض الأحيان قد تتسبب آلة أخرى في هذا الإهتزاز ومن ثم تتأثر التوربينه وتتوقف بسبب ارتفاع الأهتزازات فيها ، ويظن العاملون أن السبب في المشكلة هو التوربينة ولكن قد تكون بداية الإهتزازت قد نشأت في الماكينة الأخرى المتصلة بها .


----------



## الشوبكي اس (9 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن لو احد يفيدني في اي كتاب او حلول لهذا الكتاب
Theory of vibration with application


----------



## ahhamdy (9 فبراير 2011)

كتاب آخر مهم اسمه
Vibration-based Condition Monitoring: Industrial, Automotive and Aerospace Applications
وهو من على اللنك التالي من المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t247711.html
وشكرا للاخ ديدين على هذه المشاركة


----------



## رامي ياسين (11 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز انا مهندس تحليل اهتزازات جديد اين يمكن اخذ شهادات معتمدة ودورات مفيدة جدا حيث اني الان اتسلم القسم حديثا (الاردن) وشكرا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركات القيمة موضوع مهم جدا ويجب التركيز عليه باستمرار لمعرفة اخر التطورات من ناحية التقنيات المستخدمة


----------



## ahhamdy (25 فبراير 2011)

مرفق فصل للاساس العلمي لموضوع استخدام دالة التحويل من النطاق الزمني للنطاق الترددي (Time domain to frequency domain) والمتسخدم تقنيا في تشخيص الأعطال للماكينات باستخدام تحليل الاهتزازات


----------



## اكرم4 (25 فبراير 2011)

I would like to thank you for the information and experience useful


----------



## ahhamdy (26 فبراير 2011)

كتاب رائع في صلب الموضوع على اللنك التالي
http://ifile.it/jxma6ys/_A2iboXVx4qPg.7z
Machinery Vibrartion and Rotordynamics
وكلمة المرور لفك الملف
gigapedia.com


----------



## ahhamdy (26 فبراير 2011)

مرجع قديم شوية (1992) بس ممتاز على جزئين
*The Simplified Handbook of Vibration Analysis, Vol I & II*

وكلمة المرور gigapedia.com
http://ifile.it/shjkdxq/_ZVMSqGxr.7z
http://ifile.it/3ikc2q9/_jvBzpNDsr94.7z


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 فبراير 2011)

تسلم على عطائك وبوركت .

تم تحميل الملف الاول بنجاح .

لازلت انتظر جوابا على سؤالي .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## فرمان عثمان (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله ثوابا يا استاذ spectrum وكيفية عمل analysis وخاصة ال bearings failures حيث اننى عندى جهاز - skf microlog gx series


----------



## ahhamdy (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تسلم على عطائك وبوركت .
> 
> تم تحميل الملف الاول بنجاح .
> 
> ...


 
عفوا أخي الفاضل يبدو انه قد فاتني الرد على سؤالك وأرجو أن تعيده ثانية ؟


----------



## ahhamdy (28 فبراير 2011)

فرمان عثمان قال:


> جزاك الله ثوابا يا استاذ spectrum وكيفية عمل analysis وخاصة ال bearings failures حيث اننى عندى جهاز - skf microlog gx series


 
في الحقيقة انا لم استعمل هذا الجهاز ولكن لوعندك ملف خاص بكيفية أستعماله فممكن اشوفه وافيدك وارفقت لك ملف ممتاز ورائع عن موضوع bearing failure وخصوصا ان فيه جزء عملي عن الفحص وآخر عن تحليل الأهتزازت.
وهذا الجزء يوضح الترددات التي يمكن ان يحدث عندها انهيار وهذا عام لكل أنواع ال Roller Bearing
اما النوع الآخر من ال bearing وهو journal فهو موضوع آخر


----------



## محيط (9 مارس 2011)

فاطمة عبدالله عيسى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا أريد إضافة شئ مهم لابد من وجود كتالوج الماكينه الذى يحتوى على بصمة الماكينه لمعرفة التردد المسموح به


 


ahhamdy قال:


> هذا الموضوع (تحليل الأهتزازات) لا يتم إدراجه في كتالوج الماكينات ولكن يجب على المهندس القيام به لمعرفة الموقف فيما بعد لو حدثت مشاكل. وأنا أفترض انه قام بتسجيل شكل بصمة الماكينة وهي جديدة باستخدام جهاز تحليل الأهتزازات أو استخدام التقنية التي شرحتها في المقالة المنشورة (قبل 8 مشاركات تقريبا من هذه المشاركة).
> ويمكن عمل بصمة الماكينة عند ظروف تشغيل مختلفة للاطمنان على تطابق البصمة ويتم الأحتفاظ بها في مكان معروف ، وعند حدوث مشكلة يتم أخذ البصمة الجديدة وتسجيل سبب المشكلة وبمرور الوقت سيتم بناء نظام خبرة للتعامل مع المشاكل المتعلقة بتلك الماكينة.
> وأحب أن أضيف أن ما يتم إدراجه في الكتالوج هو حدود الأهتزازات المسموح بها (أي مستوى الأهتزازات الذي يجب أن تتوقف الماكينه عند الوصول اليه) (هذا بافتراض وجود نظام انذار لمستوى الأهتزاز على الماكينة) وليس التردد المسموح به؟


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 

واسمح لي ان اوضح انه ليس هناك أصلا ما يعرف بال ( التردد المسموح به)

فهناك ترددات يتم تحليلها . والنظر في قيمتها Amplitude واسبابها 

وهناك كما ذكرت ما يعرف بمستوى الاهتزاز

أو ال
Overall value

وهو يتوقف على طريقة القياس من وسيلة ووحدة قياس

وفقك الله


----------



## ahhamdy (12 مارس 2011)

أحد الأخوة (م/بشار الراوي) في المنتدى (اللنك http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186568.html)
أرسل من خلال مشاركته ملف ممتاز جدا ورأيت أن أضيفه هنا للفائدة وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahhamdy (18 مارس 2011)

رجاء إلى الأخوة المشرفين. 
هل من الممكن مراجعة الموضوع وحذف المشاركات التي هي عبارة عن عبارات شكر فقط ، فهي تزيد من عدد الصفحات للموضوع بدون أي فائدة وترهق المشاركين الجدد في متابعة كل الصفحات للوصول للمشاركات المفيدة. وليكن هذا الأسلوب متبعا في الموضوعات الهامة.


----------



## ابوصالح127 (29 مارس 2011)

موضوع مهم 

لقد عملت مده طويله في هاذا المجال لصيانة الكمبرسرات الكبيره في مصنع للامونيا ولليوريا 

وفي اخر مشكله حصلت في احد الكمبرسرات طالبت الشركه المنتجه لاجراء جديد وهي ديمقنيزاشن (ازاله المغنطه في الروتر و اجزاء من الكمبرسر لزيادة دقة القياس لاجهزة القياس (بينتلي نيفادا)

لم نتمكن من فعل الاجراء المطلوب لضيق الوقت ولان المصنع يعمل منذ عام 1986 بدون اي مشاكل واضحه 

لاكن الديمقنيزاشن او ازالة المغنطه الساكنه كانت تطلب في اصلاحات المصنع او الانتاج الجديد فقط

وفي مصنع مجاور ومشابه للانتاج زادو في اكثر من موقع من الايرث برش وهي وصله كربونيه (فحمه) توصل الى الجزء الدوار الروتر وفي حالة تلامس دائم لافراغه من الشحنه الكهربائيه الناتجه عن الدوران لزياده دقة قياس الاجهزه

وفي احدى المرات وخلال عمل صيانه طارئه لمست يدي بالخطاء اسلاك اجهزة القياس وكلها عملت ترب وانذار دنجر من الكهرباء الساكنه في يدي

ولاكن الحمد لله كانت على وضع الباي باص قبل اتمام العمل ولم يتوقف الكمبرسر

ارجو المعذره

اشكر الجميع


----------



## ahhamdy (30 مارس 2011)

مشاركة منقولة من الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43084.html
وفيها كتاب ممتاز جدا عن الأهتزازات
http://www.mame.mu.oz.au/dynamics/14lec.pdf


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مارس 2011)

ahhamdy قال:


> رجاء إلى الأخوة المشرفين.
> هل من الممكن مراجعة الموضوع وحذف المشاركات التي هي عبارة عن عبارات شكر فقط ، فهي تزيد من عدد الصفحات للموضوع بدون أي فائدة وترهق المشاركين الجدد في متابعة كل الصفحات للوصول للمشاركات المفيدة. وليكن هذا الأسلوب متبعا في الموضوعات الهامة.



سيتم حذف المشاركات التي تحمل عبارات الشكر وغيرها للأهمية :83:.

نعتذر من الاخوة المشاركين مقدما :56:

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## ahhamdy (30 مارس 2011)

الملف المرفق به الحد المسموح بها للاهتزازات لبعض الماكينات


----------



## د.محبس (30 مارس 2011)

تحية طيبة الى الاستاذ ahhamdy للعودة بالموضوع
انا سبق وكونت موضوع عن الكتب المهمة عن الاهتزاز واشرت لها هنا :


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170138.html

=====
تاكوما

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169201.html


=====

وموضوع صغير لكن جميل هنا:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t160731.html


----------



## د.محبس (30 مارس 2011)

كذلك احببت ان اضيف بحث عربي اي بلغة عربية- عراقي -راقي:28: من الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية ،يوضح ويدرس اهتزاز النظام او المنظومة الصغيرة كالمولدة الكهربائية التي تحوي محرك ميكانيكي وحساب العديدة من العناصرة المهمة للنظام المهتز.
البحث مرفق:
​


----------



## د.محبس (30 مارس 2011)

ahhamdy قال:


> مرفق البرنامج الذي وعدتكم به ومعه صورة توضح كيفية تشغيله طبعا البرنامج ليس به تفاصيل لآني استخدمه بنفسي ويجب ان تقوم بفك الملف المضغوط اولا ثم تنسخه الى اي فلاش خارجي مباشرة وليس بداخل فولدر يعني مثلا لو عند فلاش اسمه e:
> فيجب ان ترى كل الملفات على ال e:\ مباشرة ثم قم بتشغل ملف setup.exe
> وانا موجود لو حد عنده سؤال




هذه المشاركة جميله جدا :28:
طبعا من دكتور مبدع بشكل واضح 
د.احمد هل تضع مثال لنا او شرح عن هذا المرشح وبخطوات وعن الاهمية ،
او عن حاله مرت بك فاستخدمت هذا المرشح واستخرجت ناتج ما منه وبخطوات لتعم الفائدة.
​


----------



## ahhamdy (31 مارس 2011)

د.محبس قال:


> هذه المشاركة جميله جدا :28:​
> 
> طبعا من دكتور مبدع بشكل واضح
> د.احمد هل تضع مثال لنا او شرح عن هذا المرشح وبخطوات وعن الاهمية ،
> او عن حاله مرت بك فاستخدمت هذا المرشح واستخرجت ناتج ما منه وبخطوات لتعم الفائدة.​


 
الأخ الفاضل د محبس
شكرا لك على التفاعل والإضافات المتميزة للموضوع
و يمكن أن أعطي مثال لتوضيح الفكرة لو قمت بإجراء القياسات وبجوارك موتور كهرباء أو لمبات نيون (فلوروسنت) فتلاحظ وجود شوشرة (Noise) على القراءات (لن تلحظها في النطاق الزمني بالطبع Time domain) ولكنك ستلاحظها في النطاق الترددي Frequency domain عند تردد يساوي 120Hz لو كانت خطوط الكهرباء تعمل على تردد 60Hz أو ستلاحظها عند 100 Hz لو كانت خطوط الكهرباء تعمل على 50Hz وبالتالي يمكن عمل ترشيح للاشارة لاستبعاد هذه الشوشرة. وسأحاول ان شاء الله ان ابحث لكم عن بيانات يمكن استخدامها للبرنامج لتعظيم الإستفادة منه


----------



## د.محبس (31 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا دكتور احمد وبارك الله فيك
اتمنى اتمنى ان تجد لديك بيانات اخرى لتعظيم الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع الذي تجدد وازدهر بفضلك *


----------



## ahhamdy (3 أبريل 2011)

كتاب في roller bearing
الفصل رقم 25 يتحدث عن تحليل الأهتزازات ل roller bearing
http://ifile.it/jfmd32/ebooksclub.org__Rolling_Bearing_Analysis__4th_Edition.pdf


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أبريل 2011)

د.محبس قال:


> تحية طيبة الى الاستاذ ahhamdy للعودة بالموضوع
> انا سبق وكونت موضوع عن الكتب المهمة عن الاهتزاز واشرت لها هنا :
> 
> 
> ...



الأخ محبس
تحية طيبة .

ممكن تفعيل الرابط من جديد لكي يتم تحميلها .

مع الشكر والتقدير.


البغدادي


----------



## د.محبس (6 أبريل 2011)

*ان شاء الله تعالى افحص المواقع من جديد اخي الحبيب *
*دمتم بود*


----------



## alienge (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور_ د محبس_ وانشاءلله تاخذ الدكتوراه وبجداره واني متاكد رح تاخذهه بامتياز انشالله


----------



## عباس مجبل (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أخوتي الأعزاء

هل أجد نسخة من البرنامج التعليمي في مجال الاهتزازات والمعروف باسم 
iLearn Vibrations
وهو من شركة
mobius institute
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## MachineDoctor (8 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم , 
هل تعرف أي أماكن كورسات محترمة في الاهتزازات في مصر , 
بحيث لو أخذت الكورس أكون معتمد في مجال الاهتزازات و أستطيع العمل به ؟؟

ياريت لو حد يعرف يدر علي

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahhamdy (10 أبريل 2011)

مرجع متكامل في الموضوع

http://rapidshare.com/files/151090902/handbook_of_vibration_analysis_vol_i.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/151090166/handbook_of_vibration_analysis_vol_ii.pdf


----------



## aazmey (11 أبريل 2011)

dear all , 
if there is any handbooks for vibration 
best regards


----------



## ahhamdy (12 أبريل 2011)

aazmey قال:


> dear all ,
> if there is any handbooks for vibration
> best regards


 المشاركة رقم 77 فيها كتابين ولو رجعت للمشاركات السابقة ستجد الكثير من الكتب المفيدة


----------



## ahhamdy (12 أبريل 2011)

http://rapidshare.com/files/14831745/Fundamentals.of.spectrum.analysis.rar

كتاب في تحليل الأهتزازات


----------



## احمد جمال صالح (13 أبريل 2011)

*حالة الرنين*

الوصول لحالة الرنين ممكن يؤدي الى كسر الالة لوالالة تخطت حالة الرنين بدون كسر فتتحمل بعد كده مثال عصاية الغيار في السيارة اول السيارة ما تشتغل فان الاهتزاز في العصاية يكون عالي جدا اول ما اغير للعربية يبدا الهتزاز انه يقل وبذلك ما بنحس به لو وصل الهتزاز الى حالة الرنين فان الالة هتنكسر وبيدخل في ذلك velcity&acceleration&mass


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2011)

ahhamdy قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/14831745/fundamentals.of.spectrum.analysis.rar
> 
> كتاب في تحليل الأهتزازات



تحية طيبة .

اولا ان اقدم لك ولجميع الأخوة المشاركين الشكر الجزيل على المشاركات الرائعة .

حاولت ان احمل الكتب الثلاثة من الربدشير ولم افلح وفشلت جميع المحاولات حيث التحميل عند هذا الموقع في بعض البلدان العربية مستحيل في الوقت الحاضر .
لذا التمس من حضرتك ان تحمله عن طريق موقع اخر .
وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي:20:


----------



## عبدالله أسامة جملة (13 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية على هذه المعلومات القيمة ....


----------



## ahhamdy (13 أبريل 2011)

كتاب تحليل الأهتزازات على موقع آخر
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/41kskCTb/_online.html?rnd=99
وتم تعديل اللنكين للكتابين الآخرين
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|524tg|151090166|handbook_of_vibration_analysis_vol_ii.pdf|99195

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|446tl|151090902|handbook_of_vibration_analysis_vol_i.pdf|62242

وان شاء الله تعمل اللنكات وأعتذر عن الخطأ الغير مقصود


----------



## ahhamdy (6 مايو 2011)

كتاب جديد في 
predictive maintenance
downloads.ziddu.com/downloadfile/6313809/edictive-Maintenance-2nd-Edition-Plant-Engineering.pdf.html


----------



## رائحة الزهر (7 مايو 2011)

اشكركم على الجهد الذي تبذلونه خصوصا الأخ ahhamady على الكتب الرائعة

ممكن كتب عن مسائل الvibration وdisplacement
المتعلقة ب nominal and tolerable


----------



## ahhamdy (7 مايو 2011)

رائحة الزهر قال:


> اشكركم على الجهد الذي تبذلونه خصوصا الأخ ahhamady على الكتب الرائعة
> 
> ممكن كتب عن مسائل الvibration وdisplacement
> المتعلقة ب nominal and tolerable


 
لم أفهم ما هو المطلوب بالضبط. هل المطلوب كتب في الاهتزازات بشكل عام ام كتب تنفع لدراسة مادة الأهتزازات ؟ ولو هناك كتاب محدد يكون أفضل حتى يكون البحث عنه دقيق.
هل كتاب شوم الخاص بمسائل الأهتزازات ينفع؟


----------



## رائحة الزهر (7 مايو 2011)

نعم اقصد كتب الأهتزازات 
لا اعرف هذا الكتاب .. اذا كان بهذا الكتاب مسائل فنعم اريده
شكرا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (9 مايو 2011)

•*قياس الاهتزاز*[font=&quot]*:*[/font]​ •[font=&quot]* هنالك عدة أنواع مختلفة من أجهزة التحسس لاكتشاف وقياس الاهتزاز.وهذه الأنواع هي:*[/font]​ •*محولات طاقة السرعة .*​ •*عادات التعجيل.*​ •*مجسات الإزاحة .*​ •*إن العلاقة بين الإزاحة وسرعة وتعجيل الاهتزاز يمكن رؤيتها من الموجة **الجيبية*[font=&quot]* التي تمثل الإزاحة مقابل الوقت نتيجة للاهتزاز . عند النهايات العظمى للإزاحة عن الوضع الحيادي تكون سرعة الاهتزاز صفر . والتع جيل في قيمته القصوى .وعندما تكون الإزاحة صفراً، أي عندما يكون العنصر في وضعه الحيادي ، تكون سرعة الاهتزاز في قيمتها القصوى . ويمكن التعبير عن شدة أو سعة الاهتزاز بما يلي :*[/font]​ –*القيمة القصوى للإزاحة **مقاسة*[font=&quot] [/font]*بالمل*[font=&quot]* أو *[/font]*المكرون*[font=&quot]* .*[/font]​ –*سرعة حركة الاهتزاز المشار إليها **بالانجات*[font=&quot]* في الثانية أو المليمترات في الثانية .*[/font]​ –*التعجيل الذي هو قياس التغير في السرعة في الثانية . وهذا القياس يكون **بالانجات*[font=&quot]* في الثانية في الثانية *[/font]​ •[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot] [/font]​


----------



## محمد رمضان بلال (20 مايو 2011)

ان شغال في هذا المجال واقدر افيد


----------



## محمد رمضان بلال (20 مايو 2011)

انا شاكر


----------



## محمد رمضان بلال (20 مايو 2011)

انا عندي نسخة من برنامج ilearn interactive حد عاوزها


----------



## ahhamdy (20 مايو 2011)

محمد رمضان بلال قال:


> ان شغال في هذا المجال واقدر افيد


 
أهلا وسهلا بك واتفضل قم بإضافة ماعندك


----------



## محمد رمضان بلال (22 مايو 2011)

انا محتاج برنامج ilearn alignment ,ilearn balancing اكرمكم الله وانا سوف ارفع برنامج ilearn interactive قريبا ان شاء الله حد عنده هذه البرامج


----------



## dahlia99 (12 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك لهذه المشاركه القيمه


----------



## محيط (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله الجميع خيرا على التفاعل الطيب ونسأل الله ان يكون فيه النفع والإفادة



عباس مجبل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أخوتي الأعزاء
> 
> ...


 
البرنامج موجود ولكن للأسف مساحته كبيرة للغاية مما يتعذر معه تحميله بالنسبة إلي وهناك صديق وعد بتحميله . لو لديك أي سؤال يسعدنا ان نتناقش فيه


----------



## محيط (17 يونيو 2011)

MachineDoctor قال:


> أخي الكريم ,
> هل تعرف أي أماكن كورسات محترمة في الاهتزازات في مصر ,
> بحيث لو أخذت الكورس أكون معتمد في مجال الاهتزازات و أستطيع العمل به ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
هناك أكثر من مكان متخصص في دورات الاهتزازات العادية والمتقدمة .

وهناك أكثر من شهادة على سبيل المثال الأسترالية والأمريكية .

وبالنسبة لي أفضل الأمريكية لأنها accredited ...

American vibration Institute

وأرسل لي رسالة خاصة إذا أردت لأخبرك على كيفية التأهيل والحصول على الشهادة الأمريكية . وأدلك على اسم الوكيل في مصر . إذ لا أدري هل من المسموح أن أكتب اسم الشركة ومكانها أو لا .

وفقك الله


----------



## محيط (17 يونيو 2011)

احمد جمال صالح قال:


> الوصول لحالة الرنين ممكن يؤدي الى كسر الالة لوالالة تخطت حالة الرنين بدون كسر فتتحمل بعد كده مثال عصاية الغيار في السيارة اول السيارة ما تشتغل فان الاهتزاز في العصاية يكون عالي جدا اول ما اغير للعربية يبدا الهتزاز انه يقل وبذلك ما بنحس به لو وصل الهتزاز الى حالة الرنين فان الالة هتنكسر وبيدخل في ذلك velcity&acceleration&mass


 
جزاك الله خيرا على الطرح والتفاعل .

واسمح لي أخي الكريم . ان نفرق بين امرين هامين في عالم الاهتزازات وال rotor dynamics

1 resonance
2 critical speed

ال resonance أو الرنين . هو توافق الاهتزاز الطبيعي للجسم مع أي forced vibration في المعدة أثناء العمل . والاهتزاز الطبيعي 
natural freq = الجذر التربيعي ل (K/M)
where
K = stifness
M = Mass

Stifness = load/deflection'

وكما ذكرت فإن حالة الرنين تسبب مشاكل في المعدة . ولا يسبب بالضرورة الكسر وانما يعرض المعدة لمشاكل مختلفة . وهو خاص بالعلاقة بين الجسم الدوار مثل ال shaft و الجسم الصلب مثل casing - support - skid وغير ذلك 
...

اما ال critical speed

فهي السرعة الحرجة التي لا يجب (ان يدور فيها الجسم الدوار أو العامود الدوار) وهي حالة خاصة من حالات الرنين .. وهي التوضيح الأنسب للمثال الذي ذكرته بأن يمر الجسم الدوار بالسرعة الحرجة أثناء بدأ التشغيل أو أثناء الغلق مرورا سريعا ثم يبتعد عن منطقة الرنين . والضروري عند التصميم الأخذ في الإعتبار أن يكون الجسم الدوار بعيدا عن أي سرعة حرجة بمقدار 20% . علما بأن الجسم في حالة السرعة الحرجة يأخذ ما يعرف بال

mode shape

ويبدأ بال rigid mode ... ثم يدخل في ال flexible mode .. أي ان العامود الدوار يصبح ملتوي وتقع عليه أحمال على شكل أمواج وهناك فيديو توضيحي سأحاول أن أرفعه بإذن الله
...

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محيط (17 يونيو 2011)

*case study*

case study

مثال تعليمي . لمشكلة قمت بتحليلها في أحد شركات البترول بسيناء . لتربينة غازية .

التربينة كانت تقود compressor . لشحن gas . وتوقفت التربينة لأسباب فنية متعلقة بالتشغيل والشحن في ال pipeline ... التوقف كان بشكل طبيعي وعادي وسليم

بعد تشغيل التربينة. دخلت في منطقة ال Alarm zone ... ثم تطورت حتى دخلت في مرحلة ال shut-down

all Bearings are journal bearings

قيم (مستوى الاهتزاز) كانت عنيفة للغاية .. واستبعد المهندسون المشغلون . ان تكون المشكلة ميكانيكية أو في فيزيائية في المعدة نفسها لأنها كانت تعمل بكفاءة منذ لحظات .! وكان التفكير كله يتجه للكنترول 
.

قمنا بعمل زيارة للموقع بغرض قياس وتحديد المشكلة . وكانت الخطوات كالتالي

1- النظر في تاريخ المعدة history وتركيبها
2- التأكد إن كان الاهتزاز حقيقي أم خاطئ .. true or false
3- في حالة كون الاهتزاز حقيقي . يجب تحديد ال component الرئيسي المسبب للاهتزاز 
4- دراسة الظواهر المصاحبة لارتفاع مستوى الاهتزازات

وكانت القياسات كالتالي
1- routine measurement
2- phase 
3- orbit
4- rotor dynamic analysis
...

أظهر القياس الأولي ارتفاع كبير في ال displacement وال velocity على حد سواء . من ال online system الموجود على المعدة

وصل إلى أكثر من 120 ميكرون بينما الحد الأقصى المسموح به للإزاحة في المعدة 90 ميكرون

الأهتزاز كان بنفس المستوى على كل أجزاء المعدة تقريبا
Gas generator
Power turbine
Gear-Box
......

قمت بقياس الاهتزاز بواسطة ال data collector المحمول من على ال casing للتأكد من ان الاهتزاز حقيقي .

ظهر ان الإهتزاز حقيقي .

ال component الرئيسي المسبب للاهتزاز العنيف كان sub-harmonic .. واقل من تردد ال Oil whirl مما أوحى بوجود مشكلة rubbing محتملة

ال time wave form . أكد المشكلة وظهر شكل الموجات المقطوعة .

الاهتزاز كان على كامل المعدة ما عدا ال (compressor) . المنقاد بواسطة التربينة

طلب مهندسو الشركة عمل اختبار بعد فك الكمبروسور . لتدور التربينة بمفردها . ولم أر في طلبهم فائدة ولكن تحت إلحاح ومفاوضات قاموا بعمل التجربة . فلم تظهر أي مشكلة من أي نوع على المعدة . مما أوحى إليهم أن المشكلة قطعا في الكمبروسورالمنقاد .

وهو خطأ شائع .

ليس معنى أن ال driver سواء كان موتور أو تربينة لا يشير إلى مشكلة في حالة ال No load . أنه سليم . وان العيب من المنقاد .. ( فكرة شائعة خاطئة تماما)
..

كان واضحا من القياسات أن المشكلة تكمن في القائد وليس المنقاد . وان المشكلة في التربينة وبالتحديد في ال gas generator . والذي لا يصل إلى سرعته المطلوبة إلا في حالة التحميل .. وذلك هو السبب في عدم ظهور المشكلة في حالة ال No load . لأن المعدة غير مُكتملة التحميلة وتدور بسهولة ويسر مما لا يتطلب سرعة دوران عالية ومعظم مشاكل ال journal bearing مرتبطة بالاحمال والسرعات .
...

كانت التوصيات بفحص ال Gas Generator الخاص بالتربينة . وفحص ال journal bearings وبالفعل كان هناك Damage كبير في ال Bearings وفي ال shaft .. 

مرفق ملف توضيحي مبسط .

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## محمد رمضان بلال (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ahhamdy (28 يونيو 2011)

الأخ محيط مشاركاتك مفيدة ومثمرة وبدونها فلن نشعر بأهمية الموضوع خالص برجاء عدم الغياب والشكر موصول لك مقدما ومرفق عرض جميل ومبسط للاهتزازات .


----------



## محيط (5 يوليو 2011)

ahhamdy قال:


> الأخ محيط مشاركاتك مفيدة ومثمرة وبدونها فلن نشعر بأهمية الموضوع خالص برجاء عدم الغياب والشكر موصول لك مقدما ومرفق عرض جميل ومبسط للاهتزازات .


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخانا الكريم . ولك الشكر والتقدير على إضافاتك القيمة ومشاركاتك المفيدة


----------



## محيط (5 يوليو 2011)

مثال تعليمي "مشاكل الإتزان":

في أحد مصانع الحديد . طلبوا عمل اتزان .. for blower (hot air generator ) ,centrifugal fan

حيث أن قيم الاهتزاز عنيفة في running speed component 
....

تم قياس الاهتزاز للمعدة

ال Spectrum أظهر مستويات عالية لل running speed component في ال radial direction .. مما أكد مشكلة عدم الاتزان

وفي نفس الوقت كانت القيم أعلى في ال Axial direction 
..

مع ظهور المشكلة في اتجاه ال axial بدى أن المعدة لن تستجيب للاتزان بسبب مشاكل جانبية . وهو ما كان 

تم فحص المعدة قبل البدأ في عملية الاتزان . واتضح ان بها bent shaft . يحتاج إلى الاستعدال أو التغيير 

تم تغيير ال shaft . وبعدها تم عمل اتزان لل fan . وكانت الاستجابة جيدة جدا

مرفق ملف توضيحي مبسط

والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## ahhamdy (7 يوليو 2011)

مشاركة مهمة رأيت أنه من الأفضل وضعها هنا ليستفيد منها الجميع
والمشاركة الأصلية من هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t262310.html
والرد قام به الأخ محيط

*اقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رائحة الزهر 

 *
*السلام عليكم*

_*لدي سؤال في مادة الcondition monitoring وهو من اسئلة الأختبارات السابقة ولم اجد جوابه*_

_*السؤال عن centrifugal fan*_

_*يوجد رسمة centrifugal fan*_
_*وبه هذه المعطيات*_
_*on the centrifugal fan sketch there is *_
_*induction motor... 40 kw, 1500 rpm*_
_*disc coupling DIA 40mm*_
_*bearing 6408*_


_*the questions *_
_*a- develop appopriate strategies for measurement of monitoring parameters for bothe mechanical and electrical elements of the machine*_

_*b- investigate possible failure modes of the machine train (both mechanical and electrical elements) with due consideration of recognition and assesment of machine faults and their specific characteristics*_

_*c- critically examine for this machine the methods of judging overall condition and changing machinary condition based on the guidlines and severity criteria of measured parameters*_

_*thanks in advance*_
_*waiting for your reply as soon as possible please*_

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذا ليس مجرد سؤال أخي الفاضل بل هو مثال كامل أعتقد انه من الصعب الاستفاضة فيه وشرحه تفصيليا ولكن يمكن ان نتناقش في الخطوط العريضة ثم نوضح اي نقطة تحتاج إلى توضيح*
*ولكن للاختصار*

*لديك *
*Centrifugal fan موصلة على موتور بقدرة 40 كيلو وات .*

*وهي معدة صغيرة الحجم . وأول سؤال يتبادر لذهنك أي standard ستستخدم ؟*

*فلو قلنا ال ISO . فهذه الماكينة ستصنف class I *

*وبالتالي القيم المسموح بها للاهتزازات قليلة . about 2.8 mm/s*

*رقم ال bearing 6448 . وهو ما يعني أن لديك roller element bearings ولم تذكر ان كانت للموتور أم لكامل المعدة وسنفترض ان كل المعدة roller element bearing*

*mechanical possible failure modes*
*1- bearing damage*
*2- unbalance problems*
*3- looseness*
*4- lubrication problem*
*5- misalignment*
*6- flow (aerodynamic) problems*
*7- distortion or bent shaft*

*Electrical possible failure modes*
*1- over load current problems*
*2- electric cable tip and joints*
*3- air gap variation problem*
*4- rotor bar problem*

*كيفية عمل برنامج لمثل هذه المعدة *

*المعدة تدور بسرعة 1500 لفة*

*إذن سنقوم بعمل برنامج لقياس وتحليل الاهتزازات .*
*Method velocity mm/s*
*Sensor . accelerometer*
*Device data collector*

*Range*
*Low range 250 Hz*
*High range 2500 Hz*

*For ordinary spectrum*

*Special measurements*
*Time wave form*
*Demodulation for early bearing fault detection*
*...*

*Determine machine over all condition based on one of the following*
*1- Iso standard*
*2- API standard*
*3- Blake chart*
*4- Dresser-Clarck chart*



*These are the main lines to solve such issue and please don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions*

*والله الموفق والمستعان*


----------



## محمد رمضان بلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## د.محبس (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك استاذ محيط على المشاركات الفعاله


----------



## محمد رمضان بلال (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## احمد الرجا (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لمن شارك في هذا الموضوع فعلا هذا المنتدى منتدى المهندسين العرب


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور اخي و ربي يجعلها مي ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ismail laghouati (1 سبتمبر 2011)

حينما نعبر شط العمل الدؤوب , لا يهيم في داخلنا سوى أولئك الذين غرسوا 

زهرآ جميل في طريقنا ..

.. أولئك الذين منحونا العزم تلو العزم , لنتخطى الصعاب , ونقف واثقي الخطى 

نشاطرهم الإبداع حرفا ولغة ..

لا يسع حروفي ألا أن تمتزج لتكّون كلمات شكر ..


----------



## Hythamaga (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dahlia99 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء
اذا امكن المساعده بالحصول على اي برنامج من مجموعه ilearn من شركه Mobius Institute 

كوني دخلت لهذا المجال التخصصي لاهتزازات المكائن وتحليلها 
ويجزيكم الله منا خير جزاء


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

م . محيط السلام عليكم ..لدي استفسار بخصوص الموازنة .. معظم الاجهزة التي تجري عمليات الموازنة يتم من خلالها تثبيت الجزء المراد اجراء الموازنة عليه (كان يكون محور لعمود, توربين , مروحة ....الخ) وتدويره بسرعة واطئة نسبيا غير السرعة الحقيقة العالية لهذا الجزء.. فمثلا : تمت موازنة احد محاور التوربين بعد تثبيتها على الجهاز وتدويرها بسرعة 500 دورة /دقيقة وبعدها يضرب في معامل معين لاعطاء فرضية الموازنة عند السرعة الحقيقية .. علما ان سرعة هذا المحور هو 5100 دورة/دقيقة .. فالسؤال هو : هل توجد اجهزة لاجراء عمليات الموازنة عند هذه السرع الحقيقة العالية ؟؟ وهل توجد نسبة خطا يمكن تجاوزها بين هذه الاجهزة التي تدور بسرع حقيقة وبين الاخرى التي تدور بسرعة افتراضية؟؟ وايهما ادق ؟؟ وشكرا جزيلا لك مقدما م. محيط وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ك د.محبس و د.احمدي و م.شكري محمد نوري


----------



## وين رايح (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الاولى عن الاتزان والتوازن
والثانيه / عن فحص المعده او الاله قبل استخدامها .. .


----------



## eng.3laa m (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الله يبارك فيك


----------



## المهندس الحنون2 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

احبائي الاعزاء اني اريد اي بحث في الاهتزاز (vibration)


----------



## م/ أحمد بن علي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محيط (31 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> م . محيط السلام عليكم ..لدي استفسار بخصوص الموازنة .. معظم الاجهزة التي تجري عمليات الموازنة يتم من خلالها تثبيت الجزء المراد اجراء الموازنة عليه (كان يكون محور لعمود, توربين , مروحة ....الخ) وتدويره بسرعة واطئة نسبيا غير السرعة الحقيقة العالية لهذا الجزء.. فمثلا : تمت موازنة احد محاور التوربين بعد تثبيتها على الجهاز وتدويرها بسرعة 500 دورة /دقيقة وبعدها يضرب في معامل معين لاعطاء فرضية الموازنة عند السرعة الحقيقية .. علما ان سرعة هذا المحور هو 5100 دورة/دقيقة .. فالسؤال هو : هل توجد اجهزة لاجراء عمليات الموازنة عند هذه السرع الحقيقة العالية ؟؟ وهل توجد نسبة خطا يمكن تجاوزها بين هذه الاجهزة التي تدور بسرع حقيقة وبين الاخرى التي تدور بسرعة افتراضية؟؟ وايهما ادق ؟؟ وشكرا جزيلا لك مقدما م. محيط وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ك د.محبس و د.احمدي و م.شكري محمد نوري



جزاك الله خيرا وأعتذر عن التأخير في الرد للانشغال .

بالنسبة للاتزان . هناك وسيلتان لعمل الاتزان . 

اولاهما الاتزان في الموقع
ثانيهما استخدام ماكينات الاتزان الآلية . ونقل الجزء المراد وزنه للورشة

اما بالنسبة للاتزان في الموقع . فكل الأجهزة الموجودة تقريبا تقوم بعمل اتزان عند سرعة الدوران حتى سرعات دوران تصل إلى 50 ألف لفة في الدقيقة 

وهناك أكثر من طريقة وأسلوب لعمل الاتزان في الموقع

الاولى باستخدام ال phase
الثانية بدون phase وتسمى four run method
والثالثة single shot method

والاجهزة والبرامج الحديثة الموجودة جعلت عملية الاتزان سهلة للغاية . حيث تعطيك الوزن التصحيحي وزاوية وضعه بدقة بمجرد إدخال المعطيات . وتغيرها مع الوزن التجريبي .

وفقك الله وأعانك


----------



## محيط (31 أكتوبر 2011)

استدراكا للمشاركة السابقة . عمل الاتزان على السرعة الحقيقية أدق .

والسماحية المسموح بها . هي التي تجعل المعدة الخاصة بك في مكانها الصحيح من حيث قيم الاهتزاز . فإما ان تكون القيم محددة من قبل المُصنع . أو الاعتماد على الآيزو أو ال api أو غيرها من أكواد الجودة .


----------



## محيط (31 أكتوبر 2011)

وين رايح قال:


> الاولى عن الاتزان والتوازن
> والثانيه / عن فحص المعده او الاله قبل استخدامها .. .



برجاء التوضيح اكثر .

أما عن الاتزان . فقد اجبت عن السؤال كما اتضح لي 

واما عن فحص المعدة . فإن كان المعني هو ال acceptance test . او قبول معدة جديدة 

فالأيزو على سبيل المثال قسم المعدات إلى فئات 
فئة 1 معدة جديدة
فئة 2 معدة حديثة . تعمل من فترة قليلة
فئة 3 معدة تعمل منذ فترة
فئة 4 معدة قديمة

ووضع لكل نوع من المعدات حدود وسماحية خاصة بحسب الكيلو وات للموتور . أو القائد 

وعند استقدام معدة جديدة يتم قبولها طبقا لجداول الآيزو او غيره من الاكواد المعتمدة


----------



## محيط (31 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس الحنون2 قال:


> احبائي الاعزاء اني اريد اي بحث في الاهتزاز (vibration)



برجاء التوضيح أكثر . عن أي فرع في الاهتزازات تريد البحث

هل هو معني بالتصميم
أم بقياس وتحليل الاهتزازات
ام بالمبادئ العامة !

أم بغير ذلك

والله الموفق
.............


لكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahhamdy (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشاركة مهمة من الأخ mKandil
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=211988
الجزء الأول من دورة تحليل الأهتزازات


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

م.محيط السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. شكرا لك على اجابتك ونتمنى ان تتواصل معنا بخصوص هذا الموضوع المهم جدا ... لنفترض حدوث اهتزاز في احد كراسي التحميل الخاصة للتورباين مثلا .. فهل من الممكن ان نميز السبب الذي ادى الى حصول الاهتزاز كان يكون (فقدان التوازن - فقدان الاستقامة - زيادة سماحية البيرنك ) بدون اجراء تحليل للاهتزاز؟؟ كما لدي مداخلة بسيطة .ماسبب بيضوية كراسي التحميل (الجورنال بيرنك) الخاصة بالمحاور التي تدور بسرعة عالية (كالتورباين مثلا) ..؟؟؟


----------



## محيط (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ahhamdy قال:


> مشاركة مهمة من الأخ mkandil
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=211988
> الجزء الأول من دورة تحليل الأهتزازات



جزاه الله خيرا وإياك يا باشمهندس أحمد على التنبيه .والتذكير

من الواضح انها مقدمة من شركة ايميرسون . وبانتظار باقي الكورس


----------



## محيط (26 نوفمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> م.محيط السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. شكرا لك على اجابتك ونتمنى ان تتواصل معنا بخصوص هذا الموضوع المهم جدا ... لنفترض حدوث اهتزاز في احد كراسي التحميل الخاصة للتورباين مثلا .. فهل من الممكن ان نميز السبب الذي ادى الى حصول الاهتزاز كان يكون (فقدان التوازن - فقدان الاستقامة - زيادة سماحية البيرنك ) بدون اجراء تحليل للاهتزاز؟؟ كما لدي مداخلة بسيطة .ماسبب بيضوية كراسي التحميل (الجورنال بيرنك) الخاصة بالمحاور التي تدور بسرعة عالية (كالتورباين مثلا) ..؟؟؟



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .

ما فهمته ان لديك وسيلة لمعرفة القيمة الكلية " over all value" للاهتزاز .. دون القدرة على التحليل

أي انك تجد مجرد رقم لا غير 
..

في هذه الحالة تستطيع ان تميز بين عطلين . 
ال unbalance
ال misalignment

لو كان لديك أي وسيلة لقياس ال phase .. ومعظم التوربينات الغازية او البخارية موجود عليها ما يعرف ب key phasor ... لقياس ال phase
..

والإجراء كالتالي للتفريق بين ال Unbalance وال Misalignment

1- يتم معرفة ال phase الخاص بكل كرسي تحميل أو Bearing . في اتجاهاته الثلاثة . H-V-A

2- يتم أخذ قراءات ال phase . لكراسي التحميل قبل وبعد أي coupling

3- على سبيل المثال . ال power turbine .. موصلة على gearbox . صندوق تروس .. وبعد صندوق التروس . هناك generator .. "مولد"

بين الـتوربين وصندوق التروس .... وبين صندوق التروس ووحدة توليد الطاقة ... يوجد coupling ... ال bearings قبله مباشرة وبعده مباشرة تسمى Drive bearings

فنقوم بمعرفة ال phase على ال drive bearings .. قبل وبعد ال coupling

ثم نعقد مقارنة بين الأفقي قبل وبعد
والرأسي قبل وبعد
والعمودي قبل وبعد

ال phase .. عبارة عن زاوية تقدر بالدرجات .. 90 درجة .. 120 درجة ... 160 درجة وهكذا
......

لو كان ال phase قبل وبعد ال coupling .. متقارب يسمى "in phase" ... وفي هذه الحالة أنت أقرب لعدم الاتزان .. 
والعلاج: يكون بعمل اتزان للجزء الذي به عدم اتزان
....

لو كان ال phase . قبل وبعد ال coupling .. متباعد بما يقارب 180 درجة . ففي هذه الحالة لديك مشكلة misalignment 

وللعلاج . يجب عمل محاذاة "alignment " لهذا الجزء من المُعدة . او تصحيح دقته .

هذا في حالة إن لم يكن هناك وسيلة للقياس والتحليل والحصول على أدوات التحليل المناسبة . وكانت المشكلة ترتكز بين ال Misalignment و ال unbalance . وتريد التفريق بينهما
...

لكن الأفضل بكل تأكيد أن تحصل على أدوات تحليل كاملة تعطيك مرونة وقدرة على تحديد أسباب المشاكل وتوقع حدوثها

..............

بالنسبة لسؤالك حول بيضاوية ال journal bearing ...

فإن كنت تقصد ال orbit .. وهو المدار الذي يدور فيه ال shaft داخل ال journal bearing . فإن كل شكل من أشكاله له مدلول ومعنى .

مثلا ان كان الشكل بيضاويا يميل للدائرية فهو unbalance

وإن كان الشكل يشبه الكِلية او حبة الفاصوليا . فأنت أمام مشكلة misalignment غير خطيرة . أما إذا أعطتك حلقتين متداخلتين . فانت امام مشكلة عدم محاذاة شديدة وخطيرة .

واما إذا ظهر شكل العقد . فقد تكون أمام ما يعرف بال rub . أو metal to metal contact

وهكذا
.

وإن كان السؤال عن شيء آخر فأرجو التوضيح


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. م.محيط شكرا لك مقدما على مشاركاتك وابداعك .. لدي سؤال يخص الاهتزاز .. لوحظ ارتفاع الاهتزاز في احد كراسي التحميل للتوربينة الغازية (الحمالة رقم 1 والتي تكون في مقدمة الضاغطة) فتم اطفاء احد مراوح ابراج التبريد الخاصة بتيريد الماء الذي يقوم بتبريد الزيت فلوحظ انخفاض هذا الاهتزاز نسبيا مع ثبات الحمل , فبرايك م.محيط ما السبب الذي ادى الى انخفاض الاهتزاز عند اطفاء بعض مراوح برج التبريد ؟؟ هل الامر يتعلق بلزوجة الزيت.؟؟ وكيف ذلك ؟؟ كما اطلب منك التوضيح لي ان امكن طرق تقليل بعض انواع الاهتزاز ان وجدت في التوربينة الغازية .. وتحياتي لك


----------



## كت كوت (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوني جميعاً
عندي كم سؤال وياليت لها اجابه عن condition monitoring techniques

• تحديد واستعراض أساليب مختلفة شرط الرصد.

• تحليل ومقارنة ميزة والحرمان من كل التقنيات.

• تحديد الحالات التي يلجأ فيها رصد حالة.


----------



## ahmed2007star (8 ديسمبر 2011)

very good


----------



## محيط (9 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. م.محيط شكرا لك مقدما على مشاركاتك وابداعك .. لدي سؤال يخص الاهتزاز .. لوحظ ارتفاع الاهتزاز في احد كراسي التحميل للتوربينة الغازية (الحمالة رقم 1 والتي تكون في مقدمة الضاغطة) فتم اطفاء احد مراوح ابراج التبريد الخاصة بتيريد الماء الذي يقوم بتبريد الزيت فلوحظ انخفاض هذا الاهتزاز نسبيا مع ثبات الحمل , فبرايك م.محيط ما السبب الذي ادى الى انخفاض الاهتزاز عند اطفاء بعض مراوح برج التبريد ؟؟ هل الامر يتعلق بلزوجة الزيت.؟؟ وكيف ذلك ؟؟ كما اطلب منك التوضيح لي ان امكن طرق تقليل بعض انواع الاهتزاز ان وجدت في التوربينة الغازية .. وتحياتي لك



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
.
ما أفهمه أن برج التبريد Cooling tower .. جسم مستقل ومُعدة مستقلة كأي cooling tower 

ولديك في نفس الوقت تربينة غازية Gas turbine
..

الاهتزاز على Axial compressor ... في أحد ال Bearings . يصل لقيمة كبيرة لل over all value
..

أولا يجب أن تقوم بقياس الاهتزاز وتحليله لمعرفة الترددات المسببة للاهتزاز . ومدى خطورتها
..

ثانيا بالنسبة لمروحة أبراج التبريد . فلا أعتقد أن لها علاقة بلزوجة الزيت .. "لو" كانت المشكلة في مراوح أبراج التبريد فعلا . فإن لديك Transmitted vibration . أو اهتزازات منقولة

وقد يكون لديك frequency modulation . أو ما يعرف بالتراكب الموجي . مما سبب Resonance , أو

Beating

وال Beating . تتعرف عليه من ال time wave form ...

فلو لديك ترددان قريبان من بعضهما . أحدهما الاهتزاز الطبيعي للجسم natural frequency . فأنت في حالة رنين "resonance"

أما لو لديك ترددان قريبان من بعضهما . ولا يمثل أي منهما التردد الطبيعي للجسم . فإنك في حالة Modulation .. متمثلة في Beating .وتظهر على شكل ( أجزاء بيضاوية متتالية) على ال time wave form
وتتسبب في ارتفاع over all value للاهتزاز . بشكر كبير
...

هذا إن كانت فعلا مشكلة ناجمة من مراوح التبريد ... ولحسم الخلاف . عليك بقياس الاهتزاز على التربينة .
وعلى المروحة محل الشك

ولو استطعت أن ترسل ال spectrum و ال time wave form . فسوف نتشارك في تحليل القراءات وتحديد سبب المشكلة بإذن الله

والله المستعان


----------



## محيط (9 ديسمبر 2011)

كت كوت قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوني جميعاً
> عندي كم سؤال وياليت لها اجابه عن condition monitoring techniques
> 
> • تحديد واستعراض أساليب مختلفة شرط الرصد.
> ...



Identify and review the different methods of condition monitoring.

• analyze and compare the advantage and disadvantage of all techniques

Iron situations where monitoring

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
.............

باستخدام الهندسة العكسية  

يبدو أن هذه هي أسئلتك 

يرجى التوضيح إن كانت كذلك . وهل الأفضل الإجابة عليها باللغة العربية أم بالإنجليزية

وفقك الله


----------



## ساميةشكوكو (10 ديسمبر 2011)

والله ما رايت افضل من هذا مشششششكككككككككككوووووووووولررررررررررر​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

محيط قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> .
> ما أفهمه أن برج التبريد Cooling tower .. جسم مستقل ومُعدة مستقلة كأي cooling tower
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. مهندس محيط بالنسبة لابراج التبريد فهي معزولة عن الوحدة تماما ولكنها لاتبعد عنها سوى مسافة قليلة واقرب حمالة لها هي الحمالة رقم 1 ذات الاهتزاز العالي نسبيا . بالمناسبة مهندس محيط انا مهندس حديث التخرج وجديد كذلك في الواقع العملي حيث اني اعمل في قسم الصيانة في محطة قدرة غازية وليس لدي معلومات قوية بل تكاد تنعدم عن تحليل الاهتزاز, فهو امرليس بالسهل ويحتاج الى خبرة ومجال عمل طويل ولكن ان شاء الله تعالى بتواصلي المستمر في التمعن بهذا المجال والاحتكاك مع اناس ذوات خبرة امثال حضرتكم بامكاني الوصول الى مستوى لا باس به وان كان متواضعا فالطريق مفتوح امامي لكسب باب الخبرة في هذا الباب . عموما لن اطيل عليك الكلام , بخصوص الاهتزاز يوجد جهاز اعتقد ان اسمه (smart) لقياس الاهتزازات وتحليلها الا اني لا استطيع سوى قراءة القيمة الاعتيادية للاهتزاز فقط بوحدات mm/s. فهل ستكفيك ان احضرتها لك لكي نقوم بتحليل الاهتزاز؟ ام انه تحتاج الى امور اخرى؟؟ وهل لديك كتاب تدريبي او دورات عن هذا الجهاز المذكور انفا ؟ انتظر ردك . تحياتي


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

اليك م.محيط لكي تكون على اطلاع صورة الجهاز وهو من انتاج شركة schenck الالمانية


----------



## كت كوت (11 ديسمبر 2011)

محيط قال:


> Identify and review the different methods of condition monitoring.
> 
> • analyze and compare the advantage and disadvantage of all techniques
> 
> ...



سلام عليكم هذي الاهداف المطلوبه موضوع Review and analysis of condition monitoring techniques

•	Identify and review different monitoring condition methods . 

•	Analysis and compare advantage and disadvantage of each techniques.

• Identify where monitoring condition is employed 
بخصوص اللغه ياليت بي اللغه الانجليزي اذا عربي برضه تمام :56:


----------



## ahhamdy (15 ديسمبر 2011)

كتاب ممتاز جدا عند الأتزان الديناميكي للماكينات الدوارة
http://ifile.it/rj8zfb/ebooksclub.o...g_of_Rotating_Machinery.l_z0x302jtnx2ox51.pdf


----------



## محيط (19 ديسمبر 2011)

كت كوت قال:


> سلام عليكم هذي الاهداف المطلوبه موضوع Review and analysis of condition monitoring techniques
> 
> • Identify and review different monitoring condition methods .
> 
> ...



عذرا على التأخير :

إجابة مختصرة عامة على أسئلتك
.

1 . 
*Condition monitoring* is the process of monitoring a parameter of condition in machinery, such that a significant change is indicative of a developing failure. It is a major component of predictive maintenance . The use of conditional monitoring allows maintenance to be scheduled, or other actions to be taken to avoid the consequences of failure, before the failure occurs. Nevertheless, a deviation from a reference value (e.g. temperature or vibration behavior) must occur to identify impeding damages. Predictive Maintenance does not predict failure. Machines with defects are more at risk of failure than defect free machines. Once a defect has been identified, the failure process has already commenced and CM systems can only measure the deterioration of the condition. Intervention in the early stages of deterioration is usually much more cost effective than allowing the machinery to fail. Condition monitoring has a unique benefit in that the actual load, and subsequent heat dissipation that represents normal service can be seen and conditions that would shorten normal lifespan can be addressed before repeated failures occur. Serviceable machinery include rotating equipment and stationary plant such as boilers and heat exchangers.

>>>


* condition monitoring techniques*




 The most commonly used method for rotating machines is called vibration analysis. Measurements can be taken on machine bearing casings with seismic or piezo-electric transducers to measure the casing vibrations, and on the vast majority of critical machines, with eddy-current transducers that directly observe the rotating shafts to measure the radial (and axial) vibration of the shaft. The level of vibration can be compared with historical baseline values such as former startups and shutdowns, and in some cases established standards such as load changes, to assess the severity.


The most rudimentary form of condition monitoring is visual inspection by experienced operators and maintainers. Failure modes such as cracking, leaking, corrosion, etc. can often be detected by visual inspection before failure is likely. This form of condition monitoring is generally the cheapest and is a vital part of workplace culture to give ownership of the equipment to the people that work with it. Consequently, other forms of condition monitoring should generally augment, rather than replace, visual inspection.
Slight temperature variations across a surface can be discovered with visual inspection and non-destructive testing with thermography. Heat is indicative of failing components, especially degrading electrical contacts and terminations. Thermography can also be successfully applied to high-speed bearings, fluid couplings, conveyor rollers, and storage tank internal build-up.
Using a Scanning Electron Microscope of a carefully taken sample of debris suspended in lubricating oil (taken from filters or magnetic chip detectors). Instruments then reveal the elements contained, their proportions, size and morphology. Using this method, the site, the mechanical failure mechanism and the time to eventual failure may be determined. This is called WDA - Wear Debris Analysis.
Spectrographic oil analysis that tests the chemical composition of the oil can be used to predict failure modes. For example a high silicon content indicates contamination of grit etc, and high iron levels indicate wearing components. Individually, elements give fair indications, but when used together they can very accurately determine failure modes e.g. for internal combustion engines, the presence of iron/alloy, and carbon would indicate worn piston rings.[2]
Ultrasound can be used for high-speed and slow-speed mechanical applications and for high-pressure fluid situations. Digital ultrasonic meters measure high frequency signals from bearings and display the result as a dBuV (decibels per microvolt) value. This value is trended over time and used to predict increases in friction, rubbing, impacting, and other bearing defects. The dBuV value is also used to predict proper intervals for re-lubrication. Ultrasound monitoring, if done properly, proves out to be a great companion technology for vibration analysis.
 Headphones allow humans to listen to ultrasound as well. A high pitched 'buzzing sound' in bearings indicates flaws in the contact surfaces, and when partial blockages occur in high pressure fluids the orifice will cause a large amount of ultrasonic noise.


Performance analysis, where the physical efficiency, performance, or condition is found by comparing actual parameters against an ideal model. Deterioration is typically the cause of difference in the readings. After motors, centrifugal pumps are arguably the most common machines. Condition monitoring by a simple head-flow test near duty point using repeatable measurements has long been used but could be more widely adopted. An extension of this method can be used to calculate the best time to overhaul a pump based on balancing the cost of overhaul against the increasing energy consumption that occurs as a pump wears. Aviation gas turbines are also commonly monitored using performance analysis techniques with the original equipment manufacturers such as Rolls-Royce plc routinely monitoring whole fleets of aircraft engines under Long Term Service Agreements (LTSAs) or Total Care packages.
Wear Debris Detection Sensors are capable of detecting ferrous and non-ferrous wear particles within the lubrication oil giving considerable information about the condition of the measured machinery. By creating and monitoring a trend of what debris is being generated it is possible to detect faults prior to catastrophic failure of rotating equipment such as gearbox's, turbines, etc


----------



## محيط (19 ديسمبر 2011)

Types of condition monitoring
1- vibration analysis
2- Oil analysis
3- thermography
4- ultrasonic
5- physical parameters monitoring. such as temperature and pressure

.............................

4- where condition monitoring is employed

Condition monitoring is one way to keep tabs on all the equipment in a nacelle without a daily visit. SCADA systems provide some of this information, but a properly applied condition monitoring system provides more detail.
The idea is to mount sensors on bearings, gearboxes, and generators. Pressure sensors can tell that the hydraulic system is up and running, while temperature sensors report on general oil, bearing, and generator conditions.
Accelerometers, however, may be most useful because they can track vibration in a bearing or gear train and, with special software called Fast Fourier Transform (FFT), provide useful information such as vibration frequency, which helps identify a particular bearing or gear. Then as a bearing wears, its frequency amplitude increases. This signal can be monitored from a center well away from the wind farm. The specifics of condition monitoring, however, are changing fast with many ideas for how it can be done.
Other condition monitoring issues involve adapting traditional sensors to today’s larger distributed base of wind turbines. These have thousands of measurement points which diminish the cost effectiveness and adds additional system and organization complexity.
By applying recent devices such as MEMS accelerometers and low-cost digital signal converters with Ethernet communication, wind-farm operators can deploy condition monitoring systems without a high level of vibration analysis knowledge, say some experts.
Based on extended monitoring and testing of 1.5-MW wind turbines, operators can learn to effectively monitor a turbine’s rotating equipment. The process, according to one expert, breaks into four action points: identify accelerometer locations inside the turbine, determine a monitoring method appropriate for each location, analyze the data, and communicate the data collection.
Today’s accelerometers are extremely compact, which allows easily mounting them near rotating components such as bearings and gears. Typical installation is by glue on mounting bases that require no modifications to turbine components. 



Condition monitoring is a part of the reliability of any institute . which determines the availability and efficiency of the facility process and has a strong role in the determination of gain and loss calculations and profitability


----------



## محيط (19 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. مهندس محيط بالنسبة لابراج التبريد فهي معزولة عن الوحدة تماما ولكنها لاتبعد عنها سوى مسافة قليلة واقرب حمالة لها هي الحمالة رقم 1 ذات الاهتزاز العالي نسبيا . بالمناسبة مهندس محيط انا مهندس حديث التخرج وجديد كذلك في الواقع العملي حيث اني اعمل في قسم الصيانة في محطة قدرة غازية وليس لدي معلومات قوية بل تكاد تنعدم عن تحليل الاهتزاز, فهو امرليس بالسهل ويحتاج الى خبرة ومجال عمل طويل ولكن ان شاء الله تعالى بتواصلي المستمر في التمعن بهذا المجال والاحتكاك مع اناس ذوات خبرة امثال حضرتكم بامكاني الوصول الى مستوى لا باس به وان كان متواضعا فالطريق مفتوح امامي لكسب باب الخبرة في هذا الباب . عموما لن اطيل عليك الكلام , بخصوص الاهتزاز يوجد جهاز اعتقد ان اسمه (smart) لقياس الاهتزازات وتحليلها الا اني لا استطيع سوى قراءة القيمة الاعتيادية للاهتزاز فقط بوحدات mm/s. فهل ستكفيك ان احضرتها لك لكي نقوم بتحليل الاهتزاز؟ ام انه تحتاج الى امور اخرى؟؟ وهل لديك كتاب تدريبي او دورات عن هذا الجهاز المذكور انفا ؟ انتظر ردك . تحياتي



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقك الله وأعانك ويسر لك جميع الأمور
..

بالنسبة للجهاز الذي لديك فأعتقد أنه schenck .... vibrometer . قارئ للقيمة الكلية للاهتزاز.

وهو للأسف غير كافي للقياس والتحليل . رقم الموديل غير واضح في الصورة . ولكن على ما يبدو انه غير مجهز ب FFT analyzing ..
..

بالنسبة لأبراج التبريد فإذا كانت قريبة للغاية كما ذكرت . فإن أقرب الاحتمالات أن يكون هناك Transmitted vibration .. او اهتزازات منقولة .

ويمكنك أن تقوم بتجربة عملية بسيطة عند ظهور قيمة عالية للاهتزاز على كرسي التربينة . وهي ان تقوم بتسجيل الحالة والسرعة التي تعمل بها مروحة برج التبريد في كل مرة . وتتأكد هل تحدث هذه الظاهرة عند وضع معين أم لا . والمعرفة الدقيقة لسرعة التربينة وسرعة المروحة في هذه الحالة قد تقود لحل المشكلة.

ومادام لديكم معدات دوارة ذات سرعات عالية فأنصحك بشراء جهاز قادر على تحليل الاهتزازات وهناك بعض الأجهزة حاليا بتكلفة زهيدة بسبب تصنيع شرق أوروبا وآسيا لمثل هذه الأجهزة
..


----------



## محيط (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ahhamdy قال:


> كتاب ممتاز جدا عند الأتزان الديناميكي للماكينات الدوارة
> http://ifile.it/rj8zfb/ebooksclub.o...g_of_rotating_machinery.l_z0x302jtnx2ox51.pdf




جزاك الله خيرا

فعلا كتاب ممتاز للغاية ومهم لكل مهندس يعمل في مجال المعدات الدوارة


----------



## كت كوت (19 ديسمبر 2011)

محيط قال:


> types of condition monitoring
> 1- vibration analysis
> 2- oil analysis
> 3- thermography
> ...


تسلم أخويه محيط علي الاجابه الوافيه لك منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير والله يكتب لك الاجر


----------



## خالد الشريف m (2 يناير 2012)

اسال الله ان ينفع بيك
واشكرك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmedtolba (7 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

مشكووووووور اخي علي الموضوع الرائـــــع 

عندي سوال ,,,, عندي عميل بيقول ان اهتزاز الشاشه الخاصه بالمولد تهتز بصورة غير طبيعه و عاوز يعمل اختبار لمعرفه هل ده المعدل الطبيعي لاهتزاز الشاشه اما لا .. ارجو الافاده بالكيفيه و نوع الجهاز؟؟

اسف علي الاطاله و جزاك الله كل خير 


تسلم علي المعلومات المفيده ​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (7 يناير 2012)

م.محيط السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. كيف الحال اتمنى ان تكون على خير مايرام .. انا اعتذر جدا عن تاخري في التواصل معك ..عموما .. م.محيط لقد ذكرت في احد مشاركاتك عن كيفية التفريق بين حاله (عدم الاتزان - فقدان الاستقامة) من خلال القيمة الكلية للاهتزاز التي يعطيها الجهاز فقط .. وهذا نص كلامك


((ما فهمته ان لديك وسيلة لمعرفة القيمة الكلية " over all value" للاهتزاز .. دون القدرة على التحليل أي انك تجد مجرد رقم لا غير 
..

في هذه الحالة تستطيع ان تميز بين عطلين . 
ال unbalance
ال misalignment

لو كان لديك أي وسيلة لقياس ال phase .. ومعظم التوربينات الغازية او البخارية موجود عليها ما يعرف ب key phasor ... لقياس ال phase
..

والإجراء كالتالي للتفريق بين ال Unbalance وال Misalignment

1- يتم معرفة ال phase الخاص بكل كرسي تحميل أو Bearing . في اتجاهاته الثلاثة . H-V-A

2- يتم أخذ قراءات ال phase . لكراسي التحميل قبل وبعد أي coupling

3- على سبيل المثال . ال power turbine .. موصلة على gearbox . صندوق تروس .. وبعد صندوق التروس . هناك generator .. "مولد"

بين الـتوربين وصندوق التروس .... وبين صندوق التروس ووحدة توليد الطاقة ... يوجد coupling ... ال bearings قبله مباشرة وبعده مباشرة تسمى Drive bearings

فنقوم بمعرفة ال phase على ال drive bearings .. قبل وبعد ال coupling

ثم نعقد مقارنة بين الأفقي قبل وبعد
والرأسي قبل وبعد
والعمودي قبل وبعد

ال phase .. عبارة عن زاوية تقدر بالدرجات .. 90 درجة .. 120 درجة ... 160 درجة وهكذا
......

لو كان ال phase قبل وبعد ال coupling .. متقارب يسمى "in phase" ... وفي هذه الحالة أنت أقرب لعدم الاتزان .. 
والعلاج: يكون بعمل اتزان للجزء الذي به عدم اتزان
....

لو كان ال phase . قبل وبعد ال coupling .. متباعد بما يقارب 180 درجة . ففي هذه الحالة لديك مشكلة misalignment 

وللعلاج . يجب عمل محاذاة "alignment " لهذا الجزء من المُعدة . او تصحيح دقته .

هذا في حالة إن لم يكن هناك وسيلة للقياس والتحليل والحصول على أدوات التحليل المناسبة . وكانت المشكلة ترتكز بين ال Misalignment و ال unbalance . وتريد التفريق بينهما)))...

بعد التعقيب على كلامك هل لك ان توضح لنا عمليا مكان تثبيت الجهاز بالضبط قبل وبعد الحمالة ليتسنى لنا قياس الطور للتفريق بين الحالتين التي ذكرتها من خلال الصورة المرفقة ادناه للوحدة الغازية ومواقع الحمالات فيها ..وماذا لو حصل اهتزاز في الحمالة رقم 4 ؟؟ اين يتم تثبيت الجهاز لقياس الطور؟

تحياتي


----------



## MHDWASEL (7 يناير 2012)

موضوع قيم جدا
شكرا جزيلا
أصبح بإمكاننا حساب الاهتزازات بسهولة على السوليد ووركس


----------



## محيط (8 يناير 2012)

ahmedtolba قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> ...



أي نوع من المولدات ؟

diesel generator
gas generator
!!

عموما تأثير الاهتزاز على الشاشة يُسأل فيه مُصنع الشاشة . لأن معايير الجود سواء الأيزو أو غيره وضعت لأجزاء المولد الميكانيكية .
.

يمكنك قياس القيمة الكلية للاهتزاز على جسم المولد في الاماكن الصلبة والثابتة قريبا من الشاشة ومعرفة الرقم وبعدها نتناقش فيه .


----------



## محيط (8 يناير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> م.محيط السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. كيف الحال اتمنى ان تكون على خير مايرام .. انا اعتذر جدا عن تاخري في التواصل معك ..عموما .. م.محيط لقد ذكرت في احد مشاركاتك عن كيفية التفريق بين حاله (عدم الاتزان - فقدان الاستقامة) من خلال القيمة الكلية للاهتزاز التي يعطيها الجهاز فقط .. وهذا نص كلامك
> 
> 
> بعد التعقيب على كلامك هل لك ان توضح لنا عمليا مكان تثبيت الجهاز بالضبط قبل وبعد الحمالة ليتسنى لنا قياس الطور للتفريق بين الحالتين التي ذكرتها من خلال الصورة المرفقة ادناه للوحدة الغازية ومواقع الحمالات فيها ..وماذا لو حصل اهتزاز في الحمالة رقم 4 ؟؟ اين يتم تثبيت الجهاز لقياس الطور؟
> ...



سلام عليكم 

أجد أنه غريب بعض الشيء ان تكون في مثل هذه المعدة 4 كراسي تحميل فقط !!!!!! .

أعتقد أن هناك bearings لم تذكر في الرسم التوضيحي .
..

برجاء التأكد أولا من أن هذه كل ال bearings . الموجودة في المعدة .
.......


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم .اخي العزيز مهندس محيط .. لايوجد كراسي تحميل اخرى (عدا الكراسي التي توجد داخل صندوق مسنن الحمل وصندوق مسنن الاجهزة المساعدة )وهي تعتبر كراسي تحميل ثانويه تمثل ارتباط اجزاء الجزء نفسه وليس الكراسي الرئيسية الاربع التي ذكرتها والتي يستند عليها التوربين مع المولدة ... وهي الحمالات الوحيدة التي تثبت عليها متحسسات الاهتزاز . يرجى المتابعة


----------



## ahmedtolba (8 يناير 2012)

محيط قال:


> أي نوع من المولدات ؟
> 
> diesel generator
> gas generator
> ...



*متشكر جدا جدا ان شاء الله اذا تم القياس اقولك*

*هو عموما مولد ديزل ,,, *
​


----------



## ammar216 (8 يناير 2012)

vibration analysis


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (10 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 يناير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم .اخي العزيز مهندس محيط .. لايوجد كراسي تحميل اخرى (عدا الكراسي التي توجد داخل صندوق مسنن الحمل وصندوق مسنن الاجهزة المساعدة )وهي تعتبر كراسي تحميل ثانويه تمثل ارتباط اجزاء الجزء نفسه وليس الكراسي الرئيسية الاربع التي ذكرتها والتي يستند عليها التوربين مع المولدة ... وهي الحمالات الوحيدة التي تثبت عليها متحسسات الاهتزاز . يرجى المتابعة


 

للرفع مهندس محيط


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aazmey (16 يناير 2012)

Dear all, 
I wish if some one knows centers who can provide the training services for vibration courses in egypt


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (17 يناير 2012)

مجهــــود مشكـــور

ونرجو من الله لك التوفيـــق


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (17 يناير 2012)

مجهــــود مشكـــور


----------



## علاء وجيه يوسف (17 يناير 2012)

ما الفرق بين unbalance و misaligment وكيفية عمل balance وalignment


----------



## aazmey (17 يناير 2012)

i need an academic center who can provide vibration course for engineers in egypt


----------



## aboumaheer (18 يناير 2012)

اخي محيط 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
س/ ماهي اسباب حدوث الbent shaft وكيف يتم امعرفته وهل هناك فرق بينه وبين الrun out
وشكرا


----------



## aboumaheer (18 يناير 2012)

اخي محيط 
س2/محرك كهربائي سرعته 1800 rpm وصلت الاهتزازات في الوضع الhorizontal الى 7.1mm/s وعند فصل المحرك عن المضخه تكون الاهتزازات فيه 0.3mm/s 
ماهو تقديرك لتحليل الاهتزازات هنا
وفي المرفق ستجد الاسبكتروم وكل القراءات لللاهتزازت
اللون الاخضر :المحرك لوحده
اللون الاحمر :المحرك مع المضخة


----------



## محيط (25 يناير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم .اخي العزيز مهندس محيط .. لايوجد كراسي تحميل اخرى (عدا الكراسي التي توجد داخل صندوق مسنن الحمل وصندوق مسنن الاجهزة المساعدة )وهي تعتبر كراسي تحميل ثانويه تمثل ارتباط اجزاء الجزء نفسه وليس الكراسي الرئيسية الاربع التي ذكرتها والتي يستند عليها التوربين مع المولدة ... وهي الحمالات الوحيدة التي تثبت عليها متحسسات الاهتزاز . يرجى المتابعة


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتذر عن التأخير رغما عني
.

فهمتُ أن سؤالك عن قياس ال Phase والتفريق بين عدم الاتزان وعدم المحاذاة 
..

ال phase
يقاس إما
1- laser probe
2- strobe light
3- Key phasor . مثبت دائما على المعدة الدوارة . وله مكان لتجميع الداتا من غرفة التحكم
...

ال phase يقاس في الاتجاهات الثلاثة

ومثلا على Bearings 1
في الاتجاهات
H
V
A

ثم على Bearing 2
في اتجاهات
H
V
A

ويعقد مقارنة بين BRG1 Horizontal و BRG2 Horizontal

و BRG 1 Vertical و BRG2 Vertical

وهكذا

فإن كانت قيم ال phase قريبة في كل الاتجاهات . فهو يؤكد حالة عدم الإتزان التي تشك فيها

وإن كان هناك فرق في أحد الإتجاهات يقترب من 180 درجة . فهي تعني انها ليست حالة عدم اتزان . ولكنها Bearing to bearing misalignment . حيث لا يوجد coupling . بين أول كرسي تحميل في المعدة المذكورة
..

وقد كنت ذكرت هذه الحالة . بشكل عام ردا على سؤالك حول استخدامات القياسات الكلية للاهتزاز . 

ولم يكن بالضروروة إسقاطا على معدتك الخاصة .

إذ انني أرى من وصفك بأن الاهتزاز مقترن بمروحة برج التبريد أمرا مختلفا

وفقك الله وأعانك


----------



## محيط (25 يناير 2012)

aazmey قال:


> Dear all,
> I wish if some one knows centers who can provide the training services for vibration courses in egypt


 
it's avialable . answered through ur private messeges


----------



## محيط (25 يناير 2012)

aboumaheer قال:


> اخي محيط
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> س/ ماهي اسباب حدوث الbent shaft وكيف يتم امعرفته وهل هناك فرق بينه وبين الrun out
> وشكرا


 
أسباب حدوث ال Bent shaft عديدة

1- خطأ في التصميم . بحيث لا يتحمل ال shaft عزم الدوران 

2- خطأ في تركيب ال shaft أو ضبط ال bearings . أو ال clearances

3- ال misalginement

4- ال distortion . أو العصر . بتركيب أي جزء من أجزاء المعدة معصورا

5- عدم انتظام التوزيع الحراري أو اختلال التبريد . أو اختلاف حرارة التشغيل عن ظروف التصميم 

وغيرها .

وال bent shaft . أن يخرج ال shaft من منحنى ال elastic إلى منحنى ال Blastic

ومنحنى ال elastic . يعود فيه الجسم لشكله الأصلي بعد زوال التأثير عليه بقوة . أما ال Blastic . فهي منطقة التشوه حيث لا يعود الجسم لشكله الأصلي بعد الخروج من منطقة المرونة ويقترب من نقطة الكسر .

وال bent shaft له أشكال كثيرة . فقد يأخذ شكل القوس . قد يأخذ شكل حرف V أو L أو غيرها وقد يكون من ناحية طرف من الأطراف . أو من الوسط

ولمعرفته . يتم الكشف عن ال shaft ووضع Dial indicator مثبت خارجيا على محيطه الدائري . في أكثر من مكان ويتم تدوير ال shaft . وهناك tolerances مسموح بها للفرق بين قراءات ال dial indicator

...

أما ال Runout

فهو أي تشوه يحصل لسطح ال shaft . من تغير للحالة أو الجودة أو في السمك أو في القطر . ويفضل الكشف عنه إن أمكن في علم الاهتزازات عن طريق ال
proximity probe

وهو أحد ال sensors المستخدمة في مجال قياس وتحليل الإهتزازات 

وتسمى هذه العملية بال glitch


----------



## محيط (25 يناير 2012)

aboumaheer قال:


> اخي محيط
> س2/محرك كهربائي سرعته 1800 rpm وصلت الاهتزازات في الوضع الhorizontal الى 7.1mm/s وعند فصل المحرك عن المضخه تكون الاهتزازات فيه 0.3mm/s
> ماهو تقديرك لتحليل الاهتزازات هنا
> وفي المرفق ستجد الاسبكتروم وكل القراءات لللاهتزازت
> ...


 
لا أجد مرفقات مع المشاركة . فأرجو وضع ال spectrum لجميع ال Bearings . إن أمكن . في حالة توصيل الموتور بالمضخة
..

وللموتور فقط في حالة فصلهما 
...

مع ذكر نوع وحجم الموتور . كم كيلو وات ؟

أو ذكر ما في الإمكان من بيانات ونتناقش حولها

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## محيط (25 يناير 2012)

علاء وجيه يوسف قال:


> ما الفرق بين unbalance و misaligment وكيفية عمل balance وalignment


 
اذا كان لديك معدة دوارة . أو حتى مكبسية . فمن الطبيعي ان تكون مُقادة

إما عن طريق موتور

أو محرك ديزل

أو محرك غاز

أو تربينة 
..

وغالبا ما يتم توصيل القائد والمُقاد عن طريق coupling . وله أنواع مختلفة ومتفاوتة . وفي المعدات الكبيرة دائما يكون felixible . لامتصاص قدر معين من عدم المحاذاة

ال misalignment

أو عدم المحاذاة . هو عدم توافق ال centerline لعامود الدوران القائد . مع ال centerline لعامود دوران المنقاد .. حيث ان نسبة الضبط تكون بجزء من المائة من الملليمتر . وفقا للآيزو
.....

أما عدم الاتزان . unbalance

فيحدث في الأجزاء والأقراص الدوارة
impeller
fan
turbine
pump
wide shaft
motor rotor

وهكذا . بحيث يتم ترحيل ال center of geometry . عن ال center of mass . نتيجة لأسباب مختلفة

فيحدث اهتزاز . يسميه البعض "رفة" في الجسم الدوار نتيجة لعدم التوزيع المثالي للكتلة الدوارة 

ويتم عمل balance للجسم . لضبط توازن توزيع القوى عليه أثناء دورانه
.....


----------



## aboumaheer (28 يناير 2012)

اخي محيط الله يوفقك يارب وانا راح اجيب كل اللي طلبته وارسله في مرفقات


----------



## aboumaheer (28 يناير 2012)

الاستاذ محيط في المرفقات راح تلاقي الاسبكتروم وكل القراءات كماطلبت:28:


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . اشكرك مهندس محيط ... فهمت من من خلال شرحك انه لقياس الphase يثبت متحسس الاهتزاز فوق ال Bearings 1 تماما وتؤخذ القراءة وبعدها يثبت على Bearing 2 وتؤخذ القراءة كذلك وتتم المقارنة بينها .. اليس كذلك؟؟ ثم لدي استفسار بسيط اليس للزوجة الزيت داخل الحمالة علاقة بالاهتزاز الذي يحصل للعمود الدوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محيط (29 يناير 2012)

aboumaheer قال:


> الاستاذ محيط في المرفقات راح تلاقي الاسبكتروم وكل القراءات كماطلبت:28:


 
في المرفقات ال spectrum الخاص بالموتور . في حالتيه coupled - uncoupled

وفيه يظهر ال running speed component 1x . ويظهر أيضا في ال time wave form

في الاتجاهات الثلاثة
..

هل كانت القيم مرتفعة على ال Pump BRGs أيضا ؟

الموتور كم كيلو وات ؟

ما نوع ال Bearing في الموتور ؟
..


----------



## محيط (29 يناير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . اشكرك مهندس محيط ... فهمت من من خلال شرحك انه لقياس الphase يثبت متحسس الاهتزاز فوق ال Bearings 1 تماما وتؤخذ القراءة وبعدها يثبت على Bearing 2 وتؤخذ القراءة كذلك وتتم المقارنة بينها .. اليس كذلك؟؟ ثم لدي استفسار بسيط اليس للزوجة الزيت داخل الحمالة علاقة بالاهتزاز الذي يحصل للعمود الدوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
بالضبط . يتم تثبيت ال sensor . على كل location . على حدة 

وفي كل اتجاه من الإتجاهات الثلاثة إن كنت تستخدم sensor أحادي الإتجاه 

وممكن قياس الثلاثة في مرة واحدة إذا كنت تستخدم sensor ثلاثي الاتجاه .
...

بالنسبة للزوجة الزيت

بالتأكيد لها تأثير على الاهتزاز 

فيما يُعرف بال Oil Whirl

وإختلال لزوجة أو مواصفات الزيت أحد أسبابه

وهو عدم انتظام حركة ال shaft في ال journal Bearings .

ويمكن تحديده عن طريق جهاز قياس وتحليل الإهتزازات . 

ويكون تردده ما بين 0.43 و 0.48 . من سرعة الدوران

وفي قليل من الأحيان 0.5


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك مهندس محيط ... هل لديك كتيب او مصدر معين يوضح تاثير درجة حرارة الزيت داخل الBearings على قيمة الاهتزاز؟؟؟؟


----------



## aboumaheer (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
سوري على التاخير رد المعطيات وذلك لكثرة العمل 
اوك حسب ماطلبت اخي محيط كم كيلو وات للمحرك :هو 185KW
ورقم الBearing =6316 C3
اما من ناحية سؤالم ماإذامان في Vibration من ناحية الBearing فالجواب لااا والقراءات موجوده في المرفقات اللي رسلتها 

تحياتي


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (31 يناير 2012)

aazmey قال:


> Dear all,
> I wish if some one knows centers who can provide the training services for vibration courses in egypt



أخى الكريم
أولا مركز رايتك 
http://www.ritec-eg.com/

ثانيا مركز ناتكوم
http://natcomegypt.com/index.pl/home

لكنى لا أعرف عن الكورس شىء

​


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (31 يناير 2012)

Dear All
join our Facebook group : Mechanical Maintenance Engineers
For more informations and articles about maintenance and reliability and condition monitoring
http://www.facebook.com/groups/Mechanica.Engineers

Thanks all for sharing your experience ​


----------



## محيط (9 فبراير 2012)

aboumaheer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> سوري على التاخير رد المعطيات وذلك لكثرة العمل
> اوك حسب ماطلبت اخي محيط كم كيلو وات للمحرك :هو 185KW
> ورقم الBearing =6316 C3
> ...


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتذر عن التأخير نظرا لوجودي في أحد المواقع .

بالنسبة للموتور . تأكد من ان قاعدة الموتور مستوية تماما

وتأكد من أنها لا تحتاج إلى Stiffening . أو أي تقوية .
...
قم بقياس ال phase . على جانبي ال coupling

out of phase = misalignment problem

..

قم أيضا بقياس ومقارنة ال Phase . على ال bearings . الخاصة بالموتور . لو وجدت ال radial directions in phase

وال axial . out of phase . فلديك مشكلة Bent shaft دون أدنى شك
..


----------



## محيط (9 فبراير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس محيط ... هل لديك كتيب او مصدر معين يوضح تاثير درجة حرارة الزيت داخل الBearings على قيمة الاهتزاز؟؟؟؟


 
لدي رسالة علمية (ماجيستير) . من أحد المهندسين الزملاء . يناقش فيها تاثير اللزوجة على ال vibration

والفرق ما بين ال Oil whirl و ال oil whip

ساحاول أن أحضر لك ما يختص بهذا الأمر بإذن الله


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس محيط وانا ممتن لك لو احضرتها لي .. تحياتي


----------



## robust solution (14 فبراير 2012)

*هاااااااااااام فرصة لكل المهندسين حاليا بالرياض*

[font=&quot]تعلن مؤسسة الحلول الراسخة الوكيل المعتمد لشركة [/font][font=&quot]أنسيز[/font][font=&quot] فى الشرق الاوسط[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]عن إقامة دورة تدريبية على برنامج أنسيز ميكانيكا وذلك فى يوم 26 من فبراير الى 29 فبراير (4 ايام).[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]​


----------



## aboumaheer (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا أخي محيط ولانك دائما محيط بالمعلومات والخبرات القيمة شكرا مره اخرى 
جاري الإختبار .


----------



## aboumaheer (15 فبراير 2012)

ابحث عن دورة Vibration level 2 في معهد معروف اللي عنده معرفه يدلني رجاااءً


----------



## asaad.jabar (18 فبراير 2012)

*كيف تربط متحسسات الاهتزاز والسرعة في الكابسة الهيدروجينية ؟*



د.محبس قال:


> معلومات مفيدة وقيمة وارجو الاستمرار
> 
> حبيت اضيف ملخص اخر هنا ..
> ان الاهتزاز هو حركة motion تذبذبية وهذه الحركة على انواع اذكر منها:
> ...


كيف تربط متحسسات الاهتزاز والسرعة في الكابسة الهيدروجينية ؟


----------



## asaad.jabar (18 فبراير 2012)

كيف تربط متحسسات الاهتزاز والسرعة في الكابسة الهيدروجينية ؟


----------



## loki9v56 (3 مارس 2012)

Women's Dakota: The moccasin look is in style this fall and whether worn indoors or outdoors (they have a rubber outsole for durability),http://www.australianewestuggs.com, this is a perfect UGG shoe for the fall Absolute UGG will accept couple of registered code black?The cheap ugg boots are also very versatile as it can be worn up or folded down for a Cheap Luxury Fashion UGG Infant's Erin different look The superior finish coupled with fine grained leather exteriors and high grip rubber soles all make for a fantastic end product Each season has its own charmRelated articles： uggs outlet7 cheap ugg boots5 cheap uggs3


----------



## mohammed.abyad (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكل المشاركين هذا الموضوع القيم 
ممكن لو حد يمتلك *Iso standard يضيفها لتعم الفائدة
*


----------



## huakaide6u (8 مارس 2012)

For example, there are darker tints of red,uggs outlet, blue, green and other natural colors as well It does not think of that you should don black or brown shoes merelyhtml UGG classic short boots make a completely new statement with trend in 2010 Obtainable colors consist of Gray,http://www.highqualityuggsaleusa.com, Indigo, Black, Fig, Moss, and SorbetFor women looking for an UGG boot which is different from their Classic style,ugg sale, the Knightsbridge has an a lot more fashion-forward design with out sacrificing the functionality and comfort of their standard boots相关的主题文章： uggs outlet ugg boots sale http://www.uggsnewwaveusa.com


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشرت مجلة علمية بالتعاون مع وكالة ناسا للفضاء منذ فترة إعلان عن مسابقة دولية لأفكار جديدة من شأنها النهوض بالعالم فى جميع النواحى ومنها الصحة والسلامة
ولقد تقدمت بفكرة لهذه المسابقة تخص أمن وسلامة الطيران تُسمى
Flying Safer
وبعد فحص الموضوع والفكرة من الناشر تمت الموافقة على نشر فكرتى
والدخول بها فى المسابقة بفضل الله وتم نشرها بالموقع 
الفكرة ببساطة 
نظرا لكثرة حوادث الطائرات وتعرض حياة الراكبين للخطر
فقد إقترحت تزويد الطائرات بمجموعة من الباراشوتات الضخمة يتم توزيعها على جسم الطائرة
وبالتالى عند حدوث أى عطل بالمحركات أو نفاد الوقود أو عطل بالتحكم ونتج عن هذا العطل تهاوى الطائرة للسقوط فيتم فتح هذه الباراشوتات التى من شأنها تقليل سرعة سقوط الطائرة والمحافظة على اتزانها وتقليل قوة إصطدامها بالأرض قدر المستطاع وبالتالى حماية الأرواح قدر المُستطاع وكذلك حماية الطائرة نفسها من الدمار الكامل وإعادة استخدامها مرة أخرى أو إستخدام ما يمكن إستخدامه منها مُستقبلا
تعتمد المسابقة على نظام النقاط بالتصويت
لذلك يمكن الدخول وعمل تسجيل بالموقع ثم التصويت
لذلك أرجوا من جميع الزملاء الدخول والتسجيل ورؤية الصفحة الخاصة بى والصورة المرفقة
ولا تُصوت إلا إذا رأيت فعلا أن الفكرة تستحق التصويت
رابط التسجيل
http://contest.techbriefs.com/compon...iler/registers
ملحوظة لا تملأ إلا الجذء الأول من الصفحة الذى بجانبه علامة صح

ويُرجى كتابة بيانات صحيحة وواقعية لأن فى أشخاص كتبت مثلا فى العنوان : jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj - فتم إلغاء الصوت
وبعد التسجيل ستصلك رسالة على إيميلك بها رابط تأكيد التسجيل يتم الضغط عليها ثم الذهاب للموقع وتسجيل الدخول ثم الدخول على رابط الفكرة التالى والتصويت

رابط الفكرة الخاصة بى لقرائتها والتصويت 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/safety...rity-2012/2241
ملحوظة : لو لم يفتح رابط الفكرة أدخل على رابط الترتيب القادم وأختر الأسم Flying Safer 
وأرجوا نشر الموضوع لزملائك قدرالمستطاع
فهذه الفكرة هى الوحيدة المنشورة من مصر إلى الأن من بين حوالى 100 فكرة وهى الأن فى المركز الأول بفضل الله
رابط رؤية المراكز 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/top-votes-2012
أرجوا نشر الموضوع قدر المستطاع فكلما زاد عدد الأصوات كلما أمكن تنفيذ الفكرة
جزاكم الله خير


​


----------



## Eng.Mohamed Farouk (20 أبريل 2012)

ارجو حذف الرد السابق


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم أخى محمد فاروق
لماذا تريد حذف الرد السابق؟
جزاك الله خيرا
أليس له علاقة بالهندسة؟
أرجو التوضيح
شكرا لك


----------



## dawy (21 أبريل 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## engr.samissoo (22 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 2amr (23 أبريل 2012)

*جهد مشكور*

السلام عليكم 
جهد مشكور منكم 
انا اعمل بمجال الصيانه بشركه مياه وصرف صحي والان اعمل علي دراسه جدوي لاستخدام جهاز تحليل الاهتزازات بمحطات المياه والصرف الصحي فهل من الممكن معرفه تكلفه كليه لجهاز من الاجهزة واي الاجهزة ينصح بها مع العلم ان الالات المستخدمه لدينا ( طلمبات - ديزل )


----------



## ahhamdy (23 أبريل 2012)

م0 عادل هاشم قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى محمد فاروق
> لماذا تريد حذف الرد السابق؟
> جزاك الله خيرا
> أليس له علاقة بالهندسة؟
> ...



1- في الحقيقة الموضوع ليس له علاقة بالموضوعات العلمية الموجودة هنا، يعني وضعت شيء في غير موضعه. والعلاقة الهندسية تنبع من كون الفكرة هي فكرة هندسية فلو كانت غير هندسية (لعدم امكانية تحقيقها بصورة منطقية) فاعتقد ان مكانها لن يكون في هذا المكان. ومع ذلك فسأرد على الفكرة بالتالي:
بالنسبة للفكرة المطروحة من الناحية الهندسية لا تصلح لعدة أسباب 
أ- قارن بين وزن الأنسان ومساحة الباراشوت ليحمل وزنه ووزن الطائرة الذي يبلغ حوالي 300-400 طن (لو افترضنا ان وزن الأنسان بمعداته 100 كج) فهذا يعني انك محتاج مساحة للباراشوت تعادل 3000 ضعف المساحة المستخدمة للباراشوت العادي. شوف هتكون المساحة كام.
ب- ماهي الاحبال التي تستطيع حمل هذا الثقل؟
ج- بفرض ان الحبال موجودة والمساحة ممكنة فان عمل تجاويف أعلى الطائرة يسمح بفتحها (على فرض انه تم تقسيم الباراشوتات على كل الطائرة) سيضعف بلا شك هيكل الطائرة.

لذا لزم التنويه وشكرا


----------



## muad alomari (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## omar alnafela (3 مايو 2012)

*الله يجزيك الخير وانا بحاجة مساعدتك*

شكرا عزيزي المهندس على الجهد المبذول من قبلكم وجزاكم الله كل خير وأريد ان اسأل اذا كنت تعرف اي برنامج يستطيع إعطائي قيم لكتل الموازنة مع الزاوية للتوضع على المحاور الدوارة إذا كان معلوم لدينا مطالات الإهتزاز والسعة على المضاجع (الزاوية والمطال )


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## Marwan Mohammad (15 مايو 2012)

والله نفسي أستفسر منكم يا مهندسين يا اصحاب الخبرة ... 
أنا حاليا أعمل في نفس هذا المجال .. لكني مبتدأ ولدي فقط سنة واحدة من الخبرة في هذا المجال ... لكن لا أعلم هل هو جيد ومطلوب حتى أكمل فيه .. أم ان المناسب ان اجد عمل اخر في مجال اخر و مطلوب بشكل اكبر خاصة في دول الخليج العربي


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## حمادة محمود (30 مايو 2012)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة دى
انا عايز اسأل سؤال 
هل مهندس الاهتزازات مطلوب فى سوق العمل؟
ماهو رنج المرتب بالنسبة للمهندس الاهتزازات؟
ماهى الشركات المهتمة بمهندسين الاهتزازات؟
شكرا


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## زلت لسان (20 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية

*​


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

لا اعرف عنه شئ


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## cwcenter39 (28 يوليو 2012)

رائع جداُ جداُ


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حسين عبدالهادي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع جيد وهو من صلب الامور الميكانيكية فالشكر أ.محيط ولـ د.محبس ولجميع المشاركين


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## a7med27 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هل يمكن وضع ميكانيزم للتوضيح بطريقة عملية افضل ؟


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## jilany (21 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت انا عاوز جهات اتصال لصديق من مصر لديه خبرة فى الاهتزازات من حيث الشهادات واماكنها حيث اننى انوى اخذ دوراتمعتمدة ولدى من الاستفسارات الكثيرة


----------



## Eng.Mohamed Farouk (27 سبتمبر 2012)

دة موقع ممتاز عن المجال دة

*Vibration Analysts *


----------



## محيط (4 نوفمبر 2012)

حمادة محمود قال:


> الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة دى
> انا عايز اسأل سؤال
> هل مهندس الاهتزازات مطلوب فى سوق العمل؟
> ماهو رنج المرتب بالنسبة للمهندس الاهتزازات؟
> ...




سلام عليكم 

لفت انتباهي هذا السؤال . وسأحاول أن اراجع الاسئلة الموجودة والاجابة عليها بمشيئة الله

مهندس الاهتزازات مطلوب في أماكن متخصصة . ومطلوب في الدول النفطية كالخليج العربي بشدة . بشرط الخبرة

أما المرتبات فهي بنسبة وتناسب مع باقي التخصصات الهندسية تعتبر جيدة 

والشركات المهتمة بالاهتزازات هي كل الصناعات الثقيلة والبترولية ومحطات الطاقة والكهرباء ومواقع النفط والغاز . ومصنعي التربينات والضواغط والمضخات وخلافه 
..

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محيط (4 نوفمبر 2012)

2amr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جهد مشكور منكم
> انا اعمل بمجال الصيانه بشركه مياه وصرف صحي والان اعمل علي دراسه جدوي لاستخدام جهاز تحليل الاهتزازات بمحطات المياه والصرف الصحي فهل من الممكن معرفه تكلفه كليه لجهاز من الاجهزة واي الاجهزة ينصح بها مع العلم ان الالات المستخدمه لدينا ( طلمبات - ديزل )



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتمنى ان يكون أحد الاخوة قام بالرد على مشاركتك من قبل حيث اني لم أراجع كافة المشاركات بعد . 

لكن على كل حال حتى تعم الفائدة . فاجهزة الاهتزازات تتنوع في السعر والامكانات

من الممكن ان تجد جهاز بسعر بسيط من أوروبا الشرقية على سبيل المثال . يشتمل على تدريب المهندسين على استخدامه واستخدام السوفت وير المصاحب

وفي حدود ميزانيتك تستطيع ان تحدد الجهاز الذي ستستخدمه . وعموما الاجهزة عالية الجودة هي

CSI
DLI
pruftechnik
SKF

وأسعارها مرتفعة إلى حد ما .

ما بين 30 و 50 ألف دولار . 

ويتوقف على المشتملات وامكانات الجهاز والسوفت وير المصاحب 
..

أما الاجهزة الأقل سعرا فقد تجد جهاز في حدود 6 إلى 10 آلاف دولار . ويمكن استخدامه في برنامج صيانة عادي بكفاءة


----------



## enas23 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد من فضلكم شرح عن موضوع تبيرد التوربينات الغازية بإستخدام بخار الماء او ضباب الماء


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وسدد خطاك​


----------



## bukzam (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخ محيط 
بخصوص برنامج Expert ALERT هل هو افضل من Emonitor Enshare ؟
وهل جهاز Trio او DLI افضل من Enpac 2500 ؟


----------



## محيط (27 ديسمبر 2012)

bukzam قال:


> الاخ محيط
> بخصوص برنامج Expert ALERT هل هو افضل من Emonitor Enshare ؟
> وهل جهاز Trio او DLI افضل من Enpac 2500 ؟



على حسب الاستخدام . ما نوع المعدات ! و هل هي 

high speed
or
low speed

rolling element bearings
or
journal bearings 
?

مهم جدا معرفة نوع وسرعات المعدات لتحديد الجهاز المناسب أيا كان نوعه . 


I've used Expert alert for years, 

ممتاز في ال toubleshooting و القياسات الخاصة . وال multi channels measurements 

advanced measurements
.

وفي نفس الوقت استخدمت inpac لكن كان قديم إلى حد ما .
.

عموما
ال inpac مميزاته
1 - hardware 

خفيف . سريع في القياس . فعال في المراقبة العادية والدورية للآداء .. عيوبه ( على حسب أي بلد لكن خدمة العملاء والصيانة إلى عامين مضت لم تكن متوفرة بشكل جيد في الشرق الأوسط . الشاشة أحادية اللون (على آخر عهدي به) . 

2 - software

بناء قواعد البيانات سهل والتخزين سهل . التحليل مباشر . الامكانات واضحة . التوصيل بين الجهاز والكمبيوتر سهل . 

ال DLI

hardware

ما قبل ال TRIO... سواء DCA50 أو DCA60 أو DCX . حجمهم إلى حد ما كبير .

لكن ال TRIO حجمه أصغر بشكل كبير . وحساس القياس يمكن فصله عن الجهاز ولذلك مزايا عديدة .إمكانات عالية في القياسات المتقدمة . وإمكانيات كبيرة يحتاجها المتخصصون .. القدرة على القياس بسنسور أحادي وثلاثي . كل امكانات الكمبيوتر من التوصيل بالانترنت وتوصيل الفلاش ميموري والتوصيل بالكيبورد والماوس وخلافه . 

الجهاز حساس إلى حد ما يحتاج إلى معاملة خاصة .
...

بالنسبة لل software

فبناء قواعد البيانات أكثر تعقيدا اذا كنت ستشتري النسخة المتقدمة من Expert Alert . لأنها تقوم بتحليل ذاتي (أوتوماتيك) للمعدات . فبناء قواعد البيانات . وتدريب الجهاز على فهم المعدات يحتاج إلى بعض الوقت والمجهود والمهارة .

أما امكانات التصفح والتحليل فهي ممتازة . وسهل للغاية
...

يبقى أن سعر ال trio مصحوب ب expert alert أغلى على حد علمي 
...


----------



## bukzam (28 ديسمبر 2012)

محيط 
ممكن ايميلك عالخاص


----------



## bukzam (28 ديسمبر 2012)

محيط 
ممكن ايميلك عالخاص


----------



## سيهاميا (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ماريندا (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## ساليمايا (7 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ناجاليا (14 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## سالوميتا (17 يناير 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## سالوميتا (17 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## بوسيا (18 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## زانوبا (19 يناير 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## علاء محسن علي (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا على النشر


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MRD AYOUB (27 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ...

موضوع ممتاز و هام جدا


----------



## روزانيا (4 أبريل 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ماريماريا (7 أبريل 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## كاثرينيا (11 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

merciibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## كاثرينيا (11 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## م . احمد (22 أبريل 2013)

وهناك 3 طرق رئيسية لقياس الاهتزازات
1- displacement
2- velocity
3- acceleration

*متى تستخدم كل واحدة منهم *


----------



## م . احمد (22 أبريل 2013)

يا ريت نجد رد مفصل وبالتفصيل الممل وما علاقة هذه الوحدات بالتردد Hz 
ومتى نستخدم ال peak و ( peak / peak ) و ال ( rms )
وبارك الله فيك يا اخي الفاضل على هذه الجهود الطيبه


----------



## إبتسامتيي (25 أبريل 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## إبتسامتيي (25 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## كاريانيا (29 أبريل 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## رامسيسيا (4 مايو 2013)

*thankyou*

merciibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## رامسيسيا (4 مايو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (7 مايو 2013)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 مايو 2013)

محيط قال:


> لدي رسالة علمية (ماجيستير) . من أحد المهندسين الزملاء . يناقش فيها تاثير اللزوجة على ال vibration
> 
> والفرق ما بين ال Oil whirl و ال oil whip
> 
> ساحاول أن أحضر لك ما يختص بهذا الأمر بإذن الله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مهندس محيط .. اهلا وسهلا بك من جديد بعد الغياب ... تذكيرا على مشاركتك التي وعدت ترسل لي من خلالها رسالة الماجستير عن ظاهر Oil whirl .. فهل تيسر حصوله بين يديك؟؟؟ تحياتي وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## فينالوفا (14 مايو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## فينالوفا (14 مايو 2013)

*thankyou*

merciibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## z-zidane (18 مايو 2013)

*رد: thankyou*

السلام عليكم
انا طالب احضر لشهادة الماجيستر تحت عنوان Gear Fault Diagnosis with Neural Network 
اريد انشاء منصة تجارب (test bed) مكونة من Electromotor, Gearbox system, Load, Accelerometers, torque ولكن لايوجد لدي كارت acquisition 
الرجاء من لديه معلومات عن كارت acquisition او جهاز لتحويل الاشارة من analogic to digital فقط لانني احتاج الي signal temporal لكي اعالج هذه الاشارة ببرنامج matlab بثمن لايتعدى 700 اورو فليقترح علي علما بان لدي Accelerometer type SKF CMSS 2200. 
او من لديه signal temporel with Fault and no fault for gear or gearbox فليتكرم بارسالهم الي واجر الجميع على الله


----------



## adarweesh (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

*رد: thankyou*

رائع جدا


----------



## ahd3_3 (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم .. الاعضاء الكرام 
اخوكم في الله أمير مجدي عثمان 
اعمل في مجال قياس وتحليل الاهتزازات بخبرة 6 سنوات 
ومعي من الشهادات ما يزيدني فخرا ولى خبرة لا بأس بها بالاجهزة التالية 
CSI 2130
Enpac 5200 
ولهذا اي احد عندة اسفسار من النحية الفنية انا جاهز وتحت امرة للاجابة

من مواضيعي 
برنامج لتسهيل عملية ضبط المحورية للأعمدة بكل اشكالها واحجامها
arab-eng.org/vb/eng369744​


----------



## محيط (11 يونيو 2013)

م . احمد قال:


> وهناك 3 طرق رئيسية لقياس الاهتزازات
> 1- displacement
> 2- velocity
> 3- acceleration
> ...



تتوقف وحدة وطريقة القياس . على المدى المتوقع للتردد

based on frequency range

for low frequencies you can use displacement -absoulte displacement

for avreage frequencies up too 2000 Hz m velocity is valid

higher frequency should use acceleration
,,

it depends on the speed and the expected forcing frequencies from different components of the machine, like bearings, gears, aerodynamic , and hydraulic forces

etc


----------



## محيط (11 يونيو 2013)

م . احمد قال:


> يا ريت نجد رد مفصل وبالتفصيل الممل وما علاقة هذه الوحدات بالتردد Hz
> ومتى نستخدم ال peak و ( peak / peak ) و ال ( rms )
> وبارك الله فيك يا اخي الفاضل على هذه الجهود الطيبه



التردد .

هو عدد الدورات في الثانية 

cycle per second

وهي على سبيل المثال تمثل مدى التكرار ! . اما ال amplitude . فهو شدة هذا الاهتزاز . وهو ما يمكن قياسه peak . p2p . RMS
...

للتوضيح أكثر:

لو خبطت بيدك 3 خبطات في الثانية خبطات ضعيفة ... فترددك مثلا 3

لو خبطت بيدك 3 خبطات في الثانية بقوة .. فترددك أيضا 3

ولكن ما الفرق في الحالتين ؟

الفرق في قيمة الاهتزاز وشدته . أو ما يسمى Amplitude

والفرق بين ال peak , p2p و ال RMS

هو اي جزء تريد أن ترى من المنحنى الموجي !؟
..

والأمر يتعلق بجداول الأيزو أو غيرها من المعايير المستخدمة للحكم على قيمة الاهتزاز ... حيث تجد للثلاثة جداول تحدد المستويات المسموح بها لكل تكنيك قياس . 

وفقك الله


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppp


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## باناتيما (20 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibk


----------



## بايسييما (21 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## بايسييما (21 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkoooooooooooo


----------



## بايسييما (21 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkoooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## بينزينا (30 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkifriendssssssss


----------



## بايسييما (4 أغسطس 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ويويكيويا (18 أغسطس 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkifriendssssssss


----------



## ويويكيويا (18 أغسطس 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ويويكيويا (18 أغسطس 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkooooooooooooooo


----------



## nofal (18 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## Eng. Magdi (21 أغسطس 2013)

هل تسمحولي يا اخواني ان اشارك معكم في الصفحة؟؟؟:80:


----------



## muqdad1 (29 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال هو كيف نقيس الاهتزازات اذا كان الاهتزاز عشوائي random


----------



## muqdad1 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى مساعدتي في موضوع تحليل الاهزازات لصفيحة مغموره داخل سائل ومثقوبة بواسطة كتب او بحوث ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سرينالي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkifriendssssssss


----------



## سرينالي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## سرينالي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkooooooooooooooo


----------



## honey007 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الاخ الكريم 
موضوع مميز فعلا
لك كامل التقدير والتحيه


----------



## muhandescivil (10 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## سرينالي (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkooooooooooooooo


----------



## سرينالي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## سرينالي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Iwant2C (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياشباب عندي فكرة مشروع هندسي وكتبتها نظري بس لااعرف كيف ابدا اذا احد حاب يدخل معاي يراسلني على الخاص وان مايهمني صرعة مايسمى براءة اختراع ولاسائل فيها مايهمني هو تحقيق مشروعي فقط


----------



## mega byte (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mahmoud AboTaleb (14 مايو 2015)

اريد معلومات من Csi 2130


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (17 مايو 2015)

(وفى السماء رزقكم وما توعدون)


----------



## Mahmoud AboTaleb (18 مايو 2015)

Good mornning i need learn , csi 2130 

Best ragardes


----------



## Alpha Solutions (23 مايو 2015)

موضوع أكثر من رائع أخي العزيز 

تسلم أيديك


----------



## Mahmoud AboTaleb (27 مايو 2015)

محتاج المساعدة فى كيفية القياس بجهاز csi2130


----------



## .Engr.Rayan (2 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا موضوع اكثر من رائع..


----------



## .Engr.Rayan (2 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا موضوع اكثر من رائع ..


----------

